# ESP 2017 Previews



## JD27

It's that wonderful time of the year again. ESP is starting to show their new 2017 guitars and prototypes. First up, a John Campbell Stream Bass.


----------



## You

Declare me as interested. Please post more.


----------



## feraledge

Also got Rob's sig, updated inlay:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

really liking the new ltd RC sig. 
I think the quilt veneer top looks really good, and its purple so, win. However, I still like the ash top on the previous model, but the quilt maple top looks equally as good.

i wonder if the body is still ash...

I want to play one of these SO bad. It's a bummer that these models don't seem to be overly popular, I think they look great and have great specs too.


----------



## Djentlyman

I've always found the control layout on Rob's signature to be very cramped  however the quilt top looks very nice


----------



## feraledge

Djentlyman said:


> I've always found the control layout on Rob's signature to be very cramped  however the quilt top looks very nice



He based it off of his 90s ESP Horizon to a T I believe. After having owned one myself, I definitely get that.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Djentlyman said:


> however the quilt top looks very nice



Really I know it's an LTD but I think that's a really weak quilt.


----------



## zeropoint

I like it, but I don't prefer that style of bridge vs. hipshot or similar. Or a floyd.


----------



## davedeath

they really messed up and not doing reissues of 80/90s guitars for their anniversary. i'd love an old school horizon but new. ash bodies and everything


----------



## 1b4n3z

davedeath said:


> they really messed up and not doing reissues of 80/90s guitars for their anniversary. i'd love an old school horizon but new. ash bodies and everything



Absolutely - sleek and loud (coloured) shredders at ESP Std prices. They could've used an old catalog as a guide, say '87 for 30-year anniversary? That one can be found on the internet still. 

While waiting for those I did grab myself a real '87 Mirage in red - it's gonna be great but I am one of those who think manufacturing has improved since 'the good ole days'


----------



## Zado

davedeath said:


> they really messed up and not doing reissues of 80/90s guitars for their anniversary. i'd love an old school horizon but new. ash bodies and everything



Don't remember me those...


----------



## ixlramp

Stream bass has a bad strap button placement (as most guitars do), even if played horizontal the strap is nearly pulling itself off the button.


----------



## Passtheapathy

ESP has such good build quality, but I just wish they would get on board with using Hipshots or some sort of quality proprietary fixed bridge like Ibanez's Tight End. If they just did that and started doing direct mount pickups, I would love to buy one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Passtheapathy said:


> ESP has such good build quality, but I just wish they would get on board with using Hipshots .



They have been. 

They just still use ToMs because there are people like me prefer them over Hipshots. Why not use both?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Passtheapathy said:


> ESP has such good build quality, but I just wish they would get on board with using Hipshots or some sort of quality proprietary fixed bridge like Ibanez's Tight End. If they just did that and started doing direct mount pickups, I would love to buy one.



I admit ESP/LTD doesn't use a lot of hipshot or hipshot-esque bridges or do many guitars with direct mount pickups, however, they do indeed have instruments with these features, from the LTD range to ESP Japan and ESP USA.


Proprietary hipshot-esque bridge:

http://www.espguitars.com/products/13496-frx-401-sw?category_id=1965184-frx-series-guitars-3
http://www.espguitars.com/products/13504-h-408b-fm-stblksb?category_id=1963298-h-series
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17262-h-401qm-fsb?category_id=1963298-h-series
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17112-te-401fm-dbsb?category_id=1963310-te-series
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17130-aw-7b?category_id=1963428-alex-wade

Hipshot bridge:

http://www.espguitars.com/products/9662-h-1007-stblk?category_id=1963298-h-series
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17256-h-1007b-koa-nat?category_id=1963298-h-series
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17260-h-1000qm-stbc?category_id=1963298-h-series
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17204-e-ii-hrf-nt-8b-drms?category_id=1968288-hrf-series-guitars
http://www.espguitars.com/products/...ited-edition?category_id=1968756-te-ii-series
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17070-sc-608b?category_id=1963406-stephen-carpenter

Direct-mount pickups:

http://www.espguitars.com/products/13496-frx-401-sw?category_id=1965184-frx-series-guitars-3
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17124-bs-7b?category_id=1963430-ben-savage
http://www.espguitars.com/products/13438-jr-608?category_id=1965190-javier-reyes
http://www.espguitars.com/products/17204-e-ii-hrf-nt-8b-drms?category_id=1968288-hrf-series-guitars
http://www.espguitars.com/products/...ited-edition?category_id=1968756-te-ii-series
http://www.espguitars.com/products/9378-kamikaze-1?category_id=1963402-george-lynch
http://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=m-iii-series-guitars [BASICALLY ALL THE ESP USA M-III models]


----------



## electriceye

davedeath said:


> they really messed up and not doing reissues of 80/90s guitars for their anniversary. i'd love an old school horizon but new. ash bodies and everything


----------



## Blytheryn

electriceye said:


>



One in Seafoam Green would be great.


----------



## oversteve

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I admit ESP/LTD doesn't use a lot of hipshot or hipshot-esque bridges or do many guitars with direct mount pickups, however, they do indeed have instruments with these features, from the LTD range to ESP Japan and ESP USA.
> 
> 
> Proprietary hipshot-esque bridge:
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/13496-frx-401-sw?category_id=1965184-frx-series-guitars-3
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/13504-h-408b-fm-stblksb?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17262-h-401qm-fsb?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17112-te-401fm-dbsb?category_id=1963310-te-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17130-aw-7b?category_id=1963428-alex-wade
> 
> Hipshot bridge:
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/9662-h-1007-stblk?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17256-h-1007b-koa-nat?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17260-h-1000qm-stbc?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17204-e-ii-hrf-nt-8b-drms?category_id=1968288-hrf-series-guitars
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/...ited-edition?category_id=1968756-te-ii-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17070-sc-608b?category_id=1963406-stephen-carpenter
> 
> Direct-mount pickups:
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/13496-frx-401-sw?category_id=1965184-frx-series-guitars-3
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17124-bs-7b?category_id=1963430-ben-savage
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/13438-jr-608?category_id=1965190-javier-reyes
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17204-e-ii-hrf-nt-8b-drms?category_id=1968288-hrf-series-guitars
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/...ited-edition?category_id=1968756-te-ii-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/9378-kamikaze-1?category_id=1963402-george-lynch
> http://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=m-iii-series-guitars [BASICALLY ALL THE ESP USA M-III models]



there seem to be no MIJ 6 and 7 strings E-II with hipshots, at least in EII range


----------



## Passtheapathy

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I admit ESP/LTD doesn't use a lot of hipshot or hipshot-esque bridges or do many guitars with direct mount pickups, however, they do indeed have instruments with these features, from the LTD range to ESP Japan and ESP USA.
> 
> 
> Proprietary hipshot-esque bridge:
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/13496-frx-401-sw?category_id=1965184-frx-series-guitars-3
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/13504-h-408b-fm-stblksb?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17262-h-401qm-fsb?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17112-te-401fm-dbsb?category_id=1963310-te-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17130-aw-7b?category_id=1963428-alex-wade
> 
> Hipshot bridge:
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/9662-h-1007-stblk?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17256-h-1007b-koa-nat?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17260-h-1000qm-stbc?category_id=1963298-h-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17204-e-ii-hrf-nt-8b-drms?category_id=1968288-hrf-series-guitars
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/...ited-edition?category_id=1968756-te-ii-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17070-sc-608b?category_id=1963406-stephen-carpenter
> 
> Direct-mount pickups:
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/13496-frx-401-sw?category_id=1965184-frx-series-guitars-3
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17124-bs-7b?category_id=1963430-ben-savage
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/13438-jr-608?category_id=1965190-javier-reyes
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/17204-e-ii-hrf-nt-8b-drms?category_id=1968288-hrf-series-guitars
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/...ited-edition?category_id=1968756-te-ii-series
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/9378-kamikaze-1?category_id=1963402-george-lynch
> http://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=m-iii-series-guitars [BASICALLY ALL THE ESP USA M-III models]



Very cool! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

oversteve said:


> there seem to be no MIJ 6 and 7 strings E-II with hipshots, at least in EII range



As far as I'm aware, yes. Unless they've done some limited runs of E-II's with a hipshot. Aside from the EII 8 string HRF, you're out of luck.


----------



## Rawkmann

Am I the only one who absolutely hates this headstock shape?


----------



## JD27

Most people don't care for the Forest headstock on a Horizon. I don't hate it, but it is my least favorite headstock on a Horizon. For me it's Inline 6>Cock-Stock>HRF.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I guess I'm one of the few people that doesn't care about the headstock so long as it doesn't snap off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rawkmann said:


> Am I the only one who absolutely hates this headstock shape?



That shape, and the Schecter wannabe are 2 of ESPs worst headstocks. Although the Schecter headstock works on the Forest/FRX.

But putting those headstocks on the MH/Horizons was a mistake. Should have stuck with the cockstocks.


----------



## Zado

Imho this one is good




Not perfect, but good. It just needs a proper binding


----------



## Alex79

I like the Forest headstock. It's also big, which helps the tone. Like the Fenders with the big headstock.


----------



## Blytheryn

Alex79 said:


> I like the Forest headstock. It's also big, which helps the tone. Like the Fenders with the big headstock.



Honestly that difference has to be so small as to be entirely negligable?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> Honestly that difference has to be so small as to be entirely negligable?



Even if it did matter significantly, ESP makes 2 other beefy headstocks.


----------



## Blytheryn

You could cut a mean slice of pumpkin pie with that 7 stringed dagger stock.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I just want more 7's with cockstocks. That is all.


----------



## electriceye

Does anyone know if that red V Kirk Hammett is playing in the new "Halo On Fire" video is a new sig coming out, or a CS job? I love it. It looks exactly like the Hamer Vectors they made in their later years (red stained Limba), which pay homage to the '58 Gibson Vs.


----------



## JD27

New LTD Viper, probably an artist sig.


----------



## feraledge

^ Lars from Rancid.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> ^ Lars from Rancid.



That was my first thought. He likes the Viper body and the flecktarn camo pattern is definitely something I could see him using. Also, I think he might go with the ESP heel shape instead of the LTD shape.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP said in the email that it's for him.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP said in the email that it's for him.



I didn't read it


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Part of me likes it, and part of me doesn't like that particular pattern of camo...still though, more Vipers are always welcome!


----------



## feraledge

It's cool to see even though I don't care for the finish and find the knob layout kind of muddled.


----------



## Andromalia

electriceye said:


> Does anyone know if that red V Kirk Hammett is playing in the new "Halo On Fire" video is a new sig coming out, or a CS job? I love it. It looks exactly like the Hamer Vectors they made in their later years (red stained Limba), which pay homage to the '58 Gibson Vs.



That guitar is not new, I think he had that one already in the Nimes show.


----------



## Nag

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That shape, and the Schecter wannabe are 2 of ESPs worst headstocks. Although the Schecter headstock works on the Forest/FRX.
> 
> But putting those headstocks on the MH/Horizons was a mistake. Should have stuck with the cockstocks.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Even if it did matter significantly, ESP makes 2 other beefy headstocks.



Love those 2 headstocks.


----------



## electriceye

Andromalia said:


> That guitar is not new, I think he had that one already in the Nimes show.



Ah, OK. Never seen it before.


----------



## neurosis

electriceye said:


> Does anyone know if that red V Kirk Hammett is playing in the new "Halo On Fire" video is a new sig coming out, or a CS job? I love it. It looks exactly like the Hamer Vectors they made in their later years (red stained Limba), which pay homage to the '58 Gibson Vs.



I would love to see them coming out with a Standard Series or EII or whatever it is that they are doing now. An ESP sig would be more expensive and I don't think I'd want the LTD version (would have to try). 

I spent some good time yesterday looking into this and I can't find any info on it. That all culminated with a search for Vs on Reverb and almost being tempted to get a Gibson. hahahah.


----------



## setsuna7

neurosis said:


> I would love to see them coming out with a Standard Series or EII or whatever it is that they are doing now. An ESP sig would be more expensive and I don't think I'd want the LTD version (would have to try).
> 
> I spent some good time yesterday looking into this and I can't find any info on it. That all culminated with a search for Vs on Reverb and almost being tempted to get a Gibson. hahahah.



It won't happen. Lawsuit from Gibson would follow. Otherwise James' MX250s would've exist by now.


----------



## possumkiller

Red V is from the late 90s made special for Kirk. 

I thought they only did the fleck pattern for Hanneman? I swear everyone was saying ESP would only do that stuff for him and wasn't available to custom order. Unless it's all free game since he died or something. Still on an LTD is weird because they were saying that pattern was super expensive because it had to be hand painted. They said they couldn't do it the same as their woodland pattern. They said the same about the digital pattern as well.

Still waiting for them to release a proper M-407 or M-1007 with REVERSE headstock. Fingers crossed for this year but I doubt it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Red V is from the late 90s made special for Kirk.



Yup. No way ESP would make something like that nowadays. Don't think he really started using it until the St Anger tour, though.

You can see a lot of the design elements went into the KH-DC sig, though.


----------



## possumkiller

I remember when S&M was coming out and they were doing the Mission Impossible song, Kirk was holding it on the cover of one of those discontinued guitar mags like Guitar or Guitar One.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Came in for ESP's, only found LTD's. Disapoint.


----------



## JD27

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Came in for ESP's, only found LTD's. Disapoint.



I thought you came here to tell us how Phil Collins' presence in Genesis became more apparent on their 1980 album, Duke...


They can't all be ESPs... but here is one I know of.


----------



## feraledge

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Came in for ESP's, only found LTD's. Disapoint.



They posted what, like three pics? Give them a minute to build the suspense. 
If there's an E-II Formula this year, I'm screwed... Otherwise this 90s Horizon kick I'm on is hard to touch.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I thought you came here to tell us how Phil Collins' presence in Genesis became more apparent on their 1980 album, Duke...
> 
> 
> They can't all be ESPs... but here is one I know of.



The USA side has been killing it. My only problem is that input jack. Do that many people really use straight cables?


----------



## Andromalia

Well, most people do, actually. I do because my RRs don't take anything else and I don't want to have different cables for different guitars.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> The USA side has been killing it. My only problem is that input jack. Do that many people really use straight cables?



I'm not sure I even have any angled cables.


----------



## wiretap

Straight cable is fine if you're not a live player or just stand there the whole time, but I break straight cables pretty much instantly, don't even last 4-5 minutes into a live set for me. But nonetheless, rght-angles are just less intrusive and cleaner looking all around. Even sitting on a floor with a straight cable is annoying.


----------



## Millul

JD27 said:


> I thought you came here to tell us how Phil Collins' presence in Genesis became more apparent on their 1980 album, Duke...
> 
> 
> They can't all be ESPs... but here is one I know of.



Exactly this, but E-II, and I'll instantly be 2000Eu poorer but incredibly happy - that's the perfect ESP right there, for me at least, but the USA price-tag is too much.


----------



## Nick

wiretap said:


> Straight cable is fine if you're not a live player or just stand there the whole time, but I break straight cables pretty much instantly, don't even last 4-5 minutes into a live set for me. But nonetheless, rght-angles are just less intrusive and cleaner looking all around. Even sitting on a floor with a straight cable is annoying.



unless you have a recessed jack like that ESP does...


----------



## narad

JD27 said:


> They can't all be ESPs... but here is one I know of.



I'm still trying to get my head around the brand divisions. This is a production ESP model? Is it USA or JP?


----------



## Spicypickles

JD27 said:


> I thought you came here to tell us how Phil Collins' presence in Genesis became more apparent on their 1980 album, Duke...
> 
> 
> They can't all be ESPs... but here is one I know of.





OMG.




I haven't quite gassed for ESP's in a while, but it just came back full force!


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around the brand divisions. This is a production ESP model? Is it USA or JP?



They're trying out some new models for the ESP USA line. The M7 and TE look like they're going to be production models on that line.


----------



## Mathemagician

Is it me or does that M7 have a fat ass? That looks like a full-thickness EC from that angle.


----------



## JD27

narad said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around the brand divisions. This is a production ESP model? Is it USA or JP?



ESP USA model.


----------



## JD27

Mathemagician said:


> Is it me or does that M7 have a fat ass? That looks like a full-thickness EC from that angle.



I don't think it looks quite that thick. Thicker than a typical M series with Maple top though.


----------



## Ikke

Just a heads up, the USA HORIZON may disappear from regular production next year. 

It will be on a "made-per-order" basis. So, far this hasn't been stated by ESP directly, but I was informed by one of the techs (I noticed there was Horizon drought, so I asked). 

Could go either way, so for those of you who were/are looking forward to those, don't panic just yet. Just letting you guys know.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Just a heads up, the USA HORIZON may disappear from regular production next year.
> 
> It will be on a "made-per-order" basis. So, far this hasn't been stated by ESP directly, but I was informed by one of the techs (I noticed there was Horizon drought, so I asked).
> 
> Could go either way, so for those of you who were/are looking forward to those, don't panic just yet. Just letting you guys know.



That sucks, but it's not like I have seen a single USA ESP on a shelf somewhere. It seems like their "production" might be more dealer order based anyways. 
As a member of the Aum Horizonyo Cult, it's unfortunate to not get handed more Horizon porn from the USA hands, but I trust Truth shall prevail. Let the Horizons flow. 
Onward.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Are we talking about the Horizon or Horizon II?

I can see the Horizon II getting the boot because... eh, it's probably the most boring of all the ESP USAs. Uninspiring colors and non-reverse headstock.

The regular Horizon is sad because of the more vibrant colors and cockstock.


----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Are we talking about the Horizon or Horizon II?
> 
> I can see the Horizon II getting the boot because... eh, it's probably the most boring of all the ESP USAs. Uninspiring colors and non-reverse headstock.
> 
> The regular Horizon is sad because of the more vibrant colors and cockstock.



I asked specifically, "Are you talking about all Horizons? Dagger and Teardrop?" He said, yes all Horizons will be on an as ordered basis.


----------



## feraledge

I really think they should be headed in the Custom Select direction anyways. Kind of are, but should have more options.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> As a member of the Aum Horizonyo Cult...
> Onward.



Stay away from the trains everyone. I expect we'll be seeing train attacks carried out with Dagger-stock Horizons soon...


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> I really think they should be headed in the Custom Select direction anyways. Kind of are, but should have more options.



Yeah when he said it, it seemed to me more a like a move to make the Horizon a little more coveted. Like it is in Japan.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Yeah when he said it, it seemed to me more a like a move to make the Horizon a little more coveted. Like it is in Japan.



This is why we can't have nice things. Not enough respect for the best guitar shape EVER.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> This is why we can't have nice things. Not enough respect for the best guitar shape EVER.



Does this mean we won't be catching a ride on Wilma's Rainbow The way they have been introducing options to the USA line and hinted in their factory tour, I think they are working towards the custom select type of service.


----------



## kevdes93

Looks cool minus the pickup rings
H-401m


----------



## davedeath

The new ltd horizon need some cock stocks


----------



## BrailleDecibel

kevdes93 said:


> Looks cool minus the pickup rings
> H-401m



If that had one more string and either a cockstock, or the traditional inline 'stock like on the Stephen Carpenter model, my poor wallet would be doomed.


----------



## possumkiller

Mathemagician said:


> Is it me or does that M7 have a fat ass? That looks like a full-thickness EC from that angle.



Looking at the edges of the cable jack routing, it looks like a full thickness M body with the 1/4 inch maple top added to it rather than the body thickness being reduced first to compensate for the top. Also the forearm carve.


----------



## feraledge

kevdes93 said:


> Looks cool minus the pickup rings
> H-401m



Am I the only one who thinks this should be ash?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No, because I agree. Like the old '90s Horizons. 

And a proper cockstock.

Or reverse pointy.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, because I agree. Like the old '90s Horizons.
> 
> And a proper cockstock.
> 
> Or reverse pointy.


----------



## Mathemagician

I mean at least they're trying. But that dingleberry headstock.


----------



## StrmRidr

Very nice.


----------



## longfalcon

Are those 7-string EMGs in normal sizes?


----------



## JD27

longfalcon said:


> Are those 7-string EMGs in normal sizes?



Yup, they don't use the pickup rings if they have Soapbar sized routes.


----------



## bradthelegend

This just popped up in my Facebook feed.


----------



## Andromalia

For some reason the Forest/Araya shape doesn't go well with vintage looking finishes imho.


----------



## CapnForsaggio

Andromalia said:


> For some reason the Forest/Araya shape doesn't go well with vintage looking finishes imho.



Agreed. It's too "I'm like a violin thing, but I'm not"


----------



## wannabguitarist

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, because I agree. Like the old '90s Horizons.
> 
> And a proper cockstock.
> 
> Or reverse pointy.



100 % 

The headstocks they've been using on the LTD Horizons for the last decade (almost) are horrible (with the few exceptions that have gotten the pointy).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing ESP wants to make the cockstock a luxary? They seem really hell-bent on making the stuff everyone wants a higher-end item.


----------



## possumkiller

longfalcon said:


> Are those 7-string EMGs in normal sizes?



And it only took them what? 18, 19 years?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Those were introduced back in 2013. 

What looks different are those look like the standard matte plastic.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Those were introduced back in 2013.
> 
> What looks different are those look like the standard matte plastic.



I know about the metal ones. Those plastic ones are new. That's all anybody wanted to begin with. Now that every other pickup maker is making a version to fit EMG's stupid soap bar routes, EMG decided to make the normal pickup they should have to begin with.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing ESP wants to make the cockstock a luxary? They seem really hell-bent on making the stuff everyone wants a higher-end item.



As a cockstockateer, I can say it feels luxurious to have them. But if anyone is really wanting one, grab an earlier H301/201/401/1000. I've bought them for $200-300 before and the necks/fret work up through the early 00s are all top notch.


----------



## cardinal

M7 is badass. Hoping for some crazy but cool Streamer variations. Love that shape.


----------



## possumkiller

Nothing I'm drooling over so far.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Rawkmann said:


> Am I the only one who absolutely hates this headstock shape?



I hate it too.

I prefer the old teardrop headstock like in the first pic of the horizon in this thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EC-256 in Cobalt Blue


----------



## feraledge

Lemondrop, cobalt... they do some cool things to that 25X line.


----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> Lemondrop, cobalt... they do some cool things to that 25X line.



Yeah, kinda confusing honestly. Some of the coolest finishes are on the lower LTD lines.


----------



## prlgmnr

feraledge said:


> As a cockstockateer, I can say it feels luxurious to have them. But if anyone is really wanting one, grab an earlier H301/201/401/1000. I've bought them for $200-300 before and the necks/fret work up through the early 00s are all top notch.



I have an H302 from 2003, added a JB and a Jazz, replaced the bridge and tuners and it's a pretty solid instrument, except the G string goes out of tune if I bend it too hard but that's a fairly common issue.

The only problem with it is it's red and all my other guitars are either black or tobacco sunburst so it sticks right out.


----------



## bradthelegend

wiretap said:


> Yeah, kinda confusing honestly. Some of the coolest finishes are on the lower LTD lines.



I don't know if it's a reflection of current sales trends or what, but it's kind of odd when you consider this is what their EC-1000 lineup looked like 7 years ago:






They did a lot of cool finish options for their EC-330 series a few years back, but the guitars all had bolt-on necks and "ESP-designed" active pickups, and were made in China, so I can't imagine why you would opt for that. Now that they're discontinued, I guess the EC-256 series is set to fill that price niche.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

bradthelegend said:


> I don't know if it's a reflection of current sales trends or what, but it's kind of odd when you consider this is what their EC-1000 lineup looked like 7 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did a lot of cool finish options for their EC-330 series a few years back, but the guitars all had bolt-on necks and "ESP-designed" active pickups, and were made in China, so I can't imagine why you would opt for that. Now that they're discontinued, I guess the EC-256 series is set to fill that price niche.



Purple, Blue and Green = 

I'd kill for a newer model purple EC or MH-NT or H in the 1000 series. Take off the abalone, throw in some passives and i'm sold. Heck, I'd be happy if I could find one of these in purple or blue for a good price. 

With that said, ESP/LTD do have a Korean H-401 in blue (EMG's though) and the Korean RC-600 (passives) in purple. 

I actually own the LTD EC-1000 in green (changed EMG's for Dimarzio Titans) and get tons of compliments on the color.


----------



## NeglectedField

Right, now I subscribe to ESP's Instagram and it says members who are signed up to their site get the first 2017 previews. I've signed up, but where on the site are these previews? Struggled to find them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're not on the site, I guess. I get them through E-mails.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Man, I wish they would do more passive options. Always loved ESP/LTD, never liked EMG.


----------



## Mathemagician

In the early/mid-00's ltd had TONS of colors on all the LTD stuff. But as productions costs went up and they moved to multiple factories, there was a period where a lot of people felt the "bright" colors looked "cheap" and all anyone wanted was black or white guitars with EMG's. just black all the time. Tons of colors like "gunmetal grey, green" just disappeared. Glad to see there seems to be demand for some more color options over the last few years. 

Anyone else think it got a little boost from all these smaller builders doing crazy tops/colors for various custom builds? Just $0.02.


----------



## JD27

OliOliver said:


> Man, I wish they would do more passive options. Always loved ESP/LTD, never liked EMG.



Such an easy fix. I don't even consider the pickups in guitars anymore, 90% of the time they are getting swapped out for models I like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Such an easy fix. I don't even consider the pickups in guitars anymore, 90% of the time they are getting swapped out for models I like.



Agreed. And on the inverse, I'm an EMG user, and a lot of the guitars I want come with passives, so I have to swap a lot of them out.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Agreed. And on the inverse, I'm an EMG user, and a lot of the guitars I want come with passives, so I have to swap a lot of them out.



Even easier going that way since EMG started doing the quick connect wiring. I have plenty of EMGs as well, but I like the 57/66 or 85X/60x, so usually I'm still swapping the stock EMGs out. Though I do want to give the new retros a try.


----------



## possumkiller

I like the late 90s and early 00s as well. The see through finishes on ash bodies were awesome. There were a lot of neat metallic and satin finishes. I've been looking for an LTD bass in a metallic finish but they all have veneers.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EC-256 in Cobalt Blue



why this wasnt available two years ago when I bought my LTD EC256

now Im stuck with the lemon drop thing that I grew up to kinda "hate"


----------



## JD27




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

JD27 said:


>



I like this one, pure & simple.

A Floyd, A volume, A toggle, & the truth.


----------



## Spicypickles

oooooohhhh ...., may have found my next guitar.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EC-256 in Cobalt Blue



Give this a recessed TOM and one more string, and I would be selling organs to obtain one.


----------



## Andromalia

When I see that M400 and what I had to play when I was young, I'm crying. Entry level/lowrange guitars really have come a long way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whoops. Forgot I got this email. 

EMG and ESP continue their love boner for red with Frank Bello's new bass sig. Heavily inspired by his old Fender Aerodyne sig.


----------



## A-Branger

aaaand the blacknRed trend continues, and also with another sig

seriously that color scheme has to be part of the signature contract by now


----------



## Dooky

Love that M400. Total my kinda guitar. Would love a HSS version also


----------



## feraledge

Hoping we see Cult 86 in the official line up.


----------



## the.godfather

That M-400 is very pretty! Great specs for a more budget model. What more could you want?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops. Forgot I got this email.
> 
> EMG and ESP continue their love boner for red with Frank Bello's new bass sig. Heavily inspired by his old Fender Aerodyne sig.



That is actually pretty awesome, at least for me.  They totally should have done the logo and Frank's signature in red as well, though...it's kinda annoying that it's not.


----------



## wannabguitarist

If that M400 existed last year I wouldn't have spent days refinishing my old Fusion. The world needs more quality super strats in natural mahogany.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

EDIT: Link failed, see JazzHands post!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Imgur doesn't work.


----------



## possumkiller

Crash Dandicoot said:


>



I see nothing! Nothing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think he meant to link this.


----------



## curlyvice

^I can get behind that.


----------



## JD27

Nice to see a seafoam green finish.


----------



## ImNotAhab

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he meant to link this.



Oh dear, the correct answer was maple fretboard. That's maple fretboard, so close.




That is pretty cool though.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

JD27 said:


> Such an easy fix. I don't even consider the pickups in guitars anymore, 90% of the time they are getting swapped out for models I like.



Yeah, it's not hard to change pickups, but it's also an added cost.


----------



## JD27

OliOliver said:


> Yeah, it's not hard to change pickups, but it's also an added cost.



I resell most of the ones I replace, so it ends up not being too much more, fo rme anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> I resell most of the ones I replace, so it ends up not being too much more, fo rme anyway.



Yup, especially if you're like me and buy 2nd-hand. End up spending, at most, $10 - $20 extra.


----------



## laxu

If only they released a better looking version of that multiscale bass they had this year.


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he meant to link this.



Mother of God.


I do not make enough money....better get more credit cards!!!


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm surprised by the reactions on that latest one. Looks ugly as balls.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Heh... Big fan of seafoam green.


----------



## Andromalia

Anyone ever saw the supposedly available Ken susi sig in silver ? I'm unable to find a single one for sale and they were supposed to be 2016 models


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Veritech Zero said:


> Heh... Big fan of seafoam green.



I love that guitar! It'd be cool to have one of those, especially since they will likely never make Slim of Bury Your Dead's old custom into a sig any time soon...


----------



## Womb raider

Andromalia said:


> Anyone ever saw the supposedly available Ken susi sig in silver ? I'm unable to find a single one for sale and they were supposed to be 2016 models



This one?
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/esp-ltd-ken-susi-ks-m-7-evertune-7-string-electric-guitar?cntry=us&source=3WWMWXGP&gclid=CjwKEAiA4dPCBRCM4dqhlv2R1R8SJABom9pHff6ojmvIBR19ayJyNRSAtDINtt-Mb_CUa1cQGKuAwRoCC8Xw_wcB&kwid=productads-adid^156717928496-device^m-plaid^321506720367-sku^[email protected]^PLA


----------



## Womb raider

BrailleDecibel said:


> I love that guitar! It'd be cool to have one of those, especially since they will likely never make Slim of Bury Your Dead's old custom into a sig any time soon...



The Ben Weiman sig is pretty nice too, along the same vein as the above guitars.


----------



## Triple-J

Quick heads to everyone here ESP/LTD announced on their facebook page that the 2017 catalogue is going live on the 19th of December!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's really early compared to last year.


----------



## JD27

It's probably a preview video like they did last year.


----------



## Andromalia

Womb raider said:


> This one?
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...6720367-sku^[email protected]^PLA



Yup, not present at the main EU big stores for some reason. :/


----------



## Trashgreen

http://www.espguitars.com/pages/2017-product-preview


----------



## cardinal

The Cult is awesome!

Meh. Year of the Evertune.


----------



## JD27

The Vernon Reid tribute is kind of cool. Hope they cough up something more for the E-II line than what is listed... Could care less about a Babymetal 7 String Arrow (that was announced a while ago anyway) or Evertuned Horizon and Eclipse modes.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Two comments from me:

#1 Some cool new models. Notably for me the following:

-LTD RC-600QM. Can't beat a purple Horizon with passives.
-LTD EC-1000 Piezo. Color (love blue)+ passives + piezo = awesome!
-LTD M403HT. Hard tail + passives + not black. Finally a hard tail M series at the 400 level.
-LTD 256's. Blue and purple finishes look fantastic. 
-E-II EC. Don't care for evertune, but like how ESP/LTD are finally putting in Pegasus/Sentient pickups in a guitar.

#2 Head is now with ESP? I need to see this guitar, like NOW:

-"Brand new to the ESP endorsement roster is Brian &#8220;Head&#8221; Welch, a guitarist and co-founder of the influential nu-metal group Korn. His signature model, the LTD SH-7ET, is a 7-string guitar providing the latest in technologies that include the innovative EverTune constant tension bridge and Fishman Fluence pickups. The neck-thru-body design has a flamed maple top over its basswood body, a 3-piece maple neck with ebony fingerboard and glow-in-the-dark side dots, and it comes in See Thru Purple finish. "


----------



## JD27

Skipped right over that part, didn't think I would ever see the day when a guitarist from Korn would abandon Ibanez. Maybe Ibanez didn't want to ugly up a model with the Evertune?


----------



## Masoo2

The new Head signature sounds interesting.


----------



## vilk

BrailleDecibel said:


> I love that guitar! It'd be cool to have one of those, especially since they will likely never make Slim of Bury Your Dead's old custom into a sig any time soon...



It's funny because someone literally just wrote in the faq section that an active EMG pickup would totally nullify the effect of a semi-hollow body.


----------



## Zado

Not into ESP this year, I guess


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> Skipped right over that part, didn't think I would ever see the day when a guitarist from Korn would abandon Ibanez. Maybe Ibanez didn't want to ugly up a model with the Evertune?



I also missed that while skimming the link. This is pretty much the only thing of interest to me. Not into the Evertune stuff, but I'm anxious to see this model.


----------



## Sicarius

I like ESP's take on the non reverse firebird.


----------



## possumkiller

Yet another year of meh...

I'll just stick with Ibanez for 7s. Suck it, ESP.


----------



## Millul

mmmhhh Hiposhot-fitted M1000...that's probably as close as we'll get to an hipshot fitted M-II or M-1, I might go for it...!


----------



## manu80

The cult is kinda cool. Guess there are other things to come but still, as booring as last year...


----------



## JD27

Millul said:


> mmmhhh Hiposhot-fitted M1000...that's probably as close as we'll get to an hipshot fitted M-II or M-1, I might go for it...!



ESP USA has been making M-II and M-IIIs with hipshots.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait what the ..... Head left Ibanez after like 3726273 years for ESP? That's... legit shocking considering he helped put ESP on the map for modern metal. 

Still no news on the Benjamin Burnley sig, though. Kinda curious if that's what the EC-1000 PIEZO became?


----------



## Kanye

Wow... I need this. Big Vernon Reid fan here.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I gotta say that ESP has balls if they didn't have Vernon's permission.


----------



## Kanye

Would be really cool if hammer did the same


----------



## gunch

The m-1000HT koa and m-403HT are cool I guess


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soo checking some recent concert footage, you can see Head using a reverse-headstock ESP here.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Soo checking some recent concert footage, you can see Head using a reverse-headstock ESP here.




All I could make it is that it might be Horizon body? It was solid or metallic purple though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Horizon body and see-thru purple.


----------



## BearOnGuitar

I can't make it out of this video but I'm pretty sure it's the LTD KS-M7 Ken Susi sig. We spotted Head using it live about a year after I had the chance to briefly speak with Munkey about the EverTune bridge at one of their tour dates.


----------



## jl-austin

I like that M 400 satin black, seems like a good "work horse" guitar.


----------



## StrmRidr

The only new model that somewhat has me interested is the MH-1007 Evertune. However if the Head model really is a Ken Susi in purple with a reverse headstock, it might be quite interesting.


----------



## kevdes93

Meh, boring. The koa m1000 is neat I suppose


----------



## feraledge

I'm not into the Evertune stuff, but in defense of ESP here, I know Dylan from Daemoness is supposed to be working really closely with them, possibly on some development. I kind of thought the whole trend was on the way out, but maybe they're onto something and that's what these companies see in it? 
Either way, I reserve judgement for when the full catalog comes out, but the Cult 86 is my most likely purchase from ESP in the near future. However, I'm on this 90s ESP kick that has me shying away from new guitars in general. These things are beasts!


----------



## crystallake

ESP hasn't had my attention for quite some time now. Outside of the CS and USA line, I don't really see myself getting another one.


----------



## Millul

JD27 said:


> ESP USA has been making M-II and M-IIIs with hipshots.



I'll put the 1st 1k Eu, but who's gonna pay for the remaining 3k?


----------



## JD27

Millul said:


> I'll put the 1st 1k Eu, but who's gonna pay for the remaining 3k?



Your kidney will cover at least 2k on the black market.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'm not into the Evertune stuff, but in defense of ESP here, I know Dylan from Daemoness is supposed to be working really closely with them, possibly on some development. I kind of thought the whole trend was on the way out, but maybe they're onto something and that's what these companies see in it?
> Either way, I reserve judgement for when the full catalog comes out, but the Cult 86 is my most likely purchase from ESP in the near future. However, I'm on this 90s ESP kick that has me shying away from new guitars in general. These things are beasts!



The Evertune could be the best bridge in the world, but I'll never know, because it is also the ugliest bridge in the world. 

I'm sure they held out some to announce during NAMM. Although, I will say if I was still interested in buying LTDs, this would be the year for me. Lot of stuff they never offered before. I just don't see any point in me buying them, I know I'm just going to sell or trade them away.


----------



## Ikke

Can't say I'm interested in any of this stuff. But, I would imagine ESP makes more money on the LTD stuff more than anything else, so it makes sense.

Overall, I'd say that I've mostly lost interest in the newer ESP stuff, not only LTD, but the Japan models as well. Going through the Japan Production End Catalog is so bittersweet because you see all of this cool stuff they used to make. Then you have to accept none of that stuff is coming back. 

I think the USA stuff is little refreshing, but ultimately, the price tag, in combination with lack of variety, hurts salability. Especially when considering the remarkable things other companies are doing at around the same price range.

All that being said, JDM ESP's pop up eBay often enough that I don't have to be concerned with any of the new stuff.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> Can't say I'm interested in any of this stuff. But, I would imagine ESP makes more money on the LTD stuff more than anything else, so it makes sense.
> 
> Overall, I'd say that I've mostly lost interest in the newer ESP stuff, not only LTD, but the Japan models as well. Going through the Japan Production End Catalog is so bittersweet because you see all of this cool stuff they used to make. Then you have to accept none of that stuff is coming back.
> 
> I think the USA stuff is little refreshing, but ultimately, the price tag, in combination with lack of variety, hurts salability. Especially when considering the remarkable things other companies are doing at around the same price range.
> 
> All that being said, JDM ESP's pop up eBay often enough that I don't have to be concerned with any of the new stuff.



The USA line seems to be growing, lately they have been showing off a lot finish options and different bridge options. Theuy have the TE and a 7 coming out this year. Some of the models are priced low enough that I would consider buying them (similar to PRS Core series prices), others not so much. The USA Eclipses and Horizons approach the point where if I'm paying that much new, I may as well get a full on custom.


----------



## laxu

No new multiscale bass, shame. Honestly most of the lineup looks like they just picked new colors for existing models and called it a day.


----------



## feraledge

I'm actually getting pretty enthused about the USA line. I think where they're headed and what they're doing is pretty cool. They seem to have a lot more flexibility than the offerings on the website would indicate which is good. But I've seen used M-IIIs in the $1900 range. I wouldn't be shocked if I ended up picking up a used one at some point. I'm really curious about how they are, but if they're quality wise near the Original or Custom stuff, then that's totally worth the price. 
If I could, I would go Japan custom though. After Head's announcement, it's got me really curious how a basswood Horizon with maple top would sound. The ST-2 I had is one of the few ESPs that I didn't really vibe with but the sound of it was amazing.


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> I'm not into the Evertune stuff, but in defense of ESP here, I know Dylan from Daemoness is supposed to be working really closely with them



This is more interesting than any models that could come out


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> The USA line seems to be growing, lately they have been showing off a lot finish options and different bridge options. Theuy have the TE and a 7 coming out this year. Some of the models are priced low enough that I would consider buying them (similar to PRS Core series prices), others not so much. The USA Eclipses and Horizons approach the point where if I'm paying that much new, I may as well get a full on custom.



MSRP on new USAs are hefty but if you call around and get the real pricing, there's quite a bit a of leeway. Definitely on par pricewise or even better than other USA made brands and a better bang for your buck IMO.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> The USA line seems to be growing, lately they have been showing off a lot finish options and different bridge options. Theuy have the TE and a 7 coming out this year. Some of the models are priced low enough that I would consider buying them (similar to PRS Core series prices), others not so much. The USA Eclipses and Horizons approach the point where if I'm paying that much new, I may as well get a full on custom.



Yeah, I agree with all of the above. But, for me, I just think that ESP should be beyond where they are by now. That's personal grievance though. I'm looking for more innovation/progression from ESP, and I don't feel as though I'm seeing that. But, then again, maybe I shouldn't be. And, more likely, I'm just not the kind of guitarist that fits into the community that ESP has cultivated and is cultivating.


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> I'm actually getting pretty enthused about the USA line. I think where they're headed and what they're doing is pretty cool. They seem to have a lot more flexibility than the offerings on the website would indicate which is good. But I've seen used M-IIIs in the $1900 range. I wouldn't be shocked if I ended up picking up a used one at some point. I'm really curious about how they are, but if they're quality wise near the Original or Custom stuff, then that's totally worth the price.



I saw a minty used M III go for $1650--still kicking myself for not picking it up. Having played pretty much every generation of ESPs, the USA stuff is every bit on par quality wise as the Japan shops. Helps that they are still a pretty small operation and not mass producing guitars.


----------



## Andromalia

Ikke said:


> Yeah, I agree with all of the above. But, for me, I just think that ESP should be beyond where they are by now. That's personal grievance though. I'm looking for more innovation/progression from ESP, and I don't feel as though I'm seeing that. But, then again, maybe I shouldn't be. And, more likely, I'm just not the kind of guitarist that fits into the community that ESP has cultivated and is cultivating.


ESP does a lot of weird guitars for the japanese market. I suppose they take Visual kei stuff won't sell abroad.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

feraledge said:


> I'm not into the Evertune stuff, but in defense of ESP here, I know Dylan from Daemoness is supposed to be working really closely with them, possibly on some development.



Oh? I am intrigued, please elaborate.


----------



## Ikke

Andromalia said:


> ESP does a lot of weird guitars for the japanese market. I suppose they take Visual kei stuff won't sell abroad.



Yeah, but I'm not looking for weird, just for variety.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, they do superstrats, super strat variants (Forest etc)RRs, Vs, Explorers, LPs and other Gibson-like double cuts (Formulas, Amorous, Vipers etc). It's actually hard to find a brand more diverse than them. The USA shop can't make everything of course, so it will be horizons and other common models.

Edit; I nearly gave in to GAS on this one but it's definitely not reasonable buying a 14th guitar atm. meestursparkle lowered the price on it again 

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/ESP-Amorous-...730996?hash=item2ef90acff4:g:OkMAAOSwjVVVyewU


----------



## Ikke

Andromalia said:


> Well, they do superstrats, super strat variants (Forest etc)RRs, Vs, Explorers, LPs and other Gibson-like double cuts (Formulas, Amorous, Vipers etc). It's actually hard to find a brand more diverse than them. The USA shop can't make everything of course, so it will be horizons and other common models.
> 
> Edit; I nearly gave in to GAS on this one but it's definitely not reasonable buying a 14th guitar atm. meestursparkle lowered the price on it again
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/ESP-Amorous-...730996?hash=item2ef90acff4:g:OkMAAOSwjVVVyewU



Again, and I apologize for not being clear, I'm not talking about shapes; they've got plenty of those. More colors, finishes, scales, hardware options, etc is what I meant.

In summary, I like what USA range is doing and where it's going. Just wish they were further than where they are now. And bring back "The Eclipse" (archtop) and M-III (HSH).

edit: I had been watching that amorous for a while too. But, in order to restrain the GAS, I've decided I will only buy Horizon CTM's and VP-SL7's from now on...unless they make a super interesting tele.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he meant to link this.


The PS-1 has been available in this seafoam green color for awhile now actually. (It's also available in red, black, and a gold sparkle.)

https://reverb.com/item/3358145-new...s-1-semi-hollow-electric-guitar-in-surf-green

PS-1 guitars go for $200-$300. So this $500 price tag in the link above is just bullsh*t.



Masoo2 said:


> The new Head signature sounds interesting.


Head has been playing the current Ken Susi model live (the all-silver one); and based on ESP's statement here, Head's new signature is going to essentially be a carbon copy of the Susi model - just with a longer scale length, a different finish color, and a reversed headstock. Otherwise, it's the same in terms of wood selection, Evertune, Fishman Fluence pickups, etc.



Andromalia said:


> ESP does a lot of weird guitars for the japanese market. I suppose they take Visual kei stuff won't sell abroad.


Japanese artists get pretty much anything that they want from ESP. There are some crazy axes from ESP that are exclusive to the Japanese market. And I'm starting to think that we need some of them over here in the Western hemisphere.


----------



## NeglectedField

I am bumming that M-403HT. I'll want to try one to see if the middle pickup is a hindrance but otherwise, exciting. 2017's not looking bad for HSS hardtails


----------



## schraiber

NeglectedField said:


> I am bumming that M-403HT. I'll want to try one to see if the middle pickup is a hindrance but otherwise, exciting. 2017's not looking bad for HSS hardtails


This guitar very strongly appeals to me. Looking forward to trying one out at a shop sometime soon..


----------



## dirtool

ibanez forgot the middle dots,but esp still keep the 12th inlay


----------



## electriceye

A new "tribute" model for Vernon Reid, but LTD only. Pretty neat.

http://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/10...non-reids-original-living-colour-guitar/61299


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually saw Living Colour's FB page promoting it, too. Guess ESP got the rights from them.


----------



## JD27

Going to be a live preview of almost everything for 2017 tomorrow at 10AM PST / 1PM EST

http://www.espguitars.com/articles/2004868-thursday-january-5-2017-preview-live-from-esp-hq


----------



## Blytheryn

electriceye said:


> A new "tribute" model for Vernon Reid, but LTD only. Pretty neat.
> 
> http://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/10...non-reids-original-living-colour-guitar/61299



Paging Feral...


----------



## NeglectedField

JD27 said:


> Going to be a live preview of almost everything for 2017 tomorrow at 10AM PST / 1PM EST
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/articles/2004868-thursday-january-5-2017-preview-live-from-esp-hq



Someone grab and YouTube that shizz!


----------



## JD27

NeglectedField said:


> Someone grab and YouTube that shizz!



I'm sure they will themselves.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Paging Feral...



Looks like a perfect E standard shred machine...
Just for fun, I should price out how much a gobstopper refinish would be on a lawsuit headstock 80s/90s Horizon.


----------



## crystallake

feraledge said:


> Looks like a perfect E standard shred machine...
> Just for fun, I should price out how much a gobstopper refinish would be on a lawsuit headstock 80s/90s Horizon.



There was a dude years ago on the ESP forums with one. Just dug him up in a search and it was a post-lawsuit model.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35106


----------



## feraledge

crystallake said:


> There was a dude years ago on the ESP forums with one. Just dug him up in a search and it was a post-lawsuit model.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35106



I can never forget that one. Gfunk's Horizons are the only thing to like about him.
Reid's Mirage had the lawsuit headstock. I think it would be cool to see.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I can never forget that one. Gfunk's Horizons are the only thing to like about him.
> Reid's Mirage had the lawsuit headstock. I think it would be cool to see.



My GAS for a Horizon is now way, way too high...


----------



## Womb raider

Nothing really caught my eye on the previews. Lots of Evertunes this year. On the USA side, too many M series and TEs especially with vintage pickups. Wish they would do a regular thickness Eclipse and continue with Horizons. And some new original series would be nice too.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> Nothing really caught my eye on the previews. Lots of Evertunes this year. On the USA side, too many M series and TEs especially with vintage pickups. Wish they would do a regular thickness Eclipse and continue with Horizons. And some new original series would be nice too.



Seems both the Horizon and Eclipse are on special order now.


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> Seems both the Horizon and Eclipse are on special order now.



I could've sworn only the horizons were going to be special order, and possibly no more USA cockstocks. I am still seeing production model Eclipses though, but zero Horizons which is a damn shame. Either way, I think they are focusing on the wrong stuff right now.


----------



## cpfc_fan

I don't know what to think of the video showing their line at NAMM. I hope the Japanese ship over their usual goodies. Seems to me that the USA line is trying things out which is good but, don't get me wrong, none of it floats my boat. Was hoping to see some full thickness Eclipses but I guess they will be coming from Japan for the show. Not that I am in the market to buy something yet..... (this maybe a lie as I saw a Snow White Eclipse 1 CTM on facebook that I like but god damn I wish it was full thickness then I'd have a NGD incoming)


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> My GAS for a Horizon is now way, way too high...



Where the hell is yours at?!? I'd be insane if I was you. Well, I'm losing it waiting impatiently for your 2nd round NGD!!


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Nothing really caught my eye on the previews. Lots of Evertunes this year. On the USA side, too many M series and TEs especially with vintage pickups. Wish they would do a regular thickness Eclipse and continue with Horizons. And some new original series would be nice too.



My internet chose a horrible time to go out, all day. Going to watch this now, but that sounds disappointing. I have a hard time believing the Ms are really taking off that much more in the US over Horizons and Eclipse. Seems like most of what we've seen from USA NGDs are Eclipses. Actually, can't even think of a single M option. TE makes sense, hardly even available from ESP Japan, so good place to start. 
Not that the M's are killer looking, but Horizons... I mean, c'mon. 
I hope they start making more customization options. I'm GASing hard for a basswood Horizon with a maple top, even bolt on...


----------



## Zado

I'm possily the only one thinking they're doing the US stuff properly? the M series has always been quite under-represented imho, with the horizon always taking the scene...ok, horizons are great, but HSS flat top superstrats are something really needed nowadays


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Where the hell is yours at?!? I'd be insane if I was you. Well, I'm losing it waiting impatiently for your 2nd round NGD!!



Dude! I forgot I didn't tell you... I intended on getting my ESP back from the guy who I sold it to, but two days after I came back from the States for my nomination interview, they called me into the office and fired me. They gave me no concrete reasons either. So of course I had to tap into my reserves that were for my Horizon during the holidays. The seller is a really cool guy and he knows I want it back, and is in no hurry to sell, so he's a gentleman enough to wait until I have the cash again to get it.

A seriously messed up turn of events, right over the holidays, but I am starting another job soon so I hope I can get my trusty ESP back sooner rather than later. This old BC warlock I am plucking away at now is just offensive.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> I could've sworn only the horizons were going to be special order, and possibly no more USA cockstocks. I am still seeing production model Eclipses though, but zero Horizons which is a damn shame. Either way, I think they are focusing on the wrong stuff right now.



I haven't watched the preview yet, so I was mainly only talking USA. I hadn't seen any USA Eclipses in a while on Instagram, so my bad. 

The Horizon CTM seems to me to be "The ESP Guitar", and it feels like ESP is saying, "if you want a Horizon, then it will be nothing less than of the highest quality, no more of that low end stuff". 

It seems to me ESP is trying to build a different identity. The USA line seems like it's meant to compete with other boutique guitars like Mayones, Kiesel, etc. LTD line seems to be the new standard series (not saying in terms of quality, but instead, variety). The E-II line seems like it's just the for those that miss the standard series and won't consider an LTD anymore. And the Original series...well, that's just there so ESP can show you what dreams look like lol. Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really dig the Head model. Love the sleeker horns.
Hate the updates they did to the Rob Caggiano sig. 
Glad the MW Triryche is a full production model now. 
Only 50 Cults... Jump on that .... Feraledge. 
Glad to hear the Breaking Benjamin sig is still in the works, though. Was wondering if that was still happening. 
And are they finally doing plastic-topped versions of the EMG 7H series stuff?


----------



## Ikke

Watching the video now. That Koa M-1000 looks very pretty!


----------



## Ikke

Just finished watching. Standouts for me are the USA Hawaiian Koa TE and Lacewood M-II. I think a really important point they made in the video is that they shouldn't be copying the Japanese Original series. I like that they are trying to make the USA series unique and I think that is a good direction. The first USA M-II was just a blue/white M-II CTM, and now the M-II is very different. I like it a great deal. Obviously, the lack of Horizon is a huge bummer, but at least you can still get one if you ask, so there's some good in that.

Overall, even though I won't being buying any of these guitars, I really like where the USA line is going at least. And, it makes me glad that the USA line is trying to build a unique identity instead of just making original series clones. I wouldn't mind seeing them bring back The Eclipse (tele with the archtop) and the old HSH USA M-III as throwbacks.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Dude! I forgot I didn't tell you... I intended on getting my ESP back from the guy who I sold it to, but two days after I came back from the States for my nomination interview, they called me into the office and fired me. They gave me no concrete reasons either. So of course I had to tap into my reserves that were for my Horizon during the holidays. The seller is a really cool guy and he knows I want it back, and is in no hurry to sell, so he's a gentleman enough to wait until I have the cash again to get it.
> 
> A seriously messed up turn of events, right over the holidays, but I am starting another job soon so I hope I can get my trusty ESP back sooner rather than later. This *REDACTED* I am plucking away at now is just offensive.



Ugh, dude. That sucks! I hope you get that sorted soon. I fixed your above confession so you don't have to live with that. My condolences and hope you are reunited sooner than later.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Ugh, dude. That sucks! I hope you get that sorted soon. I fixed your above confession so you don't have to live with that. My condolences and hope you are reunited sooner than later.



Dude, me too! Once you get used to driving Ferraris it's a bit hard to be forced to drive a Daewoo... I'll keep you posted though. It helps me cope that the Daem is incoming in some years too!


----------



## crystallake

I might be after one of those USA M's with the 2-point Wilkinson trems


----------



## feraledge

crystallake said:


> I might be after one of those USA M's with the 2-point Wilkinson trems



This one always spoke to me: 






I like the direction the USA side is headed in, I just wish, for gear porn's sake that they pushed Horizons more. Cannella said you can chose between three bridge options on the USA models, which isn't currently the case according to their website, but I hope that's an indication of what's coming in terms of ordering. I imagine you get a lot more options if you go through a dealer and some of the woods they're talking about are exciting. 
It would seem like they're about a year away from doing a full semi-custom roll out and I'm eager for that. But if they're seemingly going to neglect the E-II line, then I would hope they should speed this process up a bit more. I understand not jumping the gun, but it feels like, on a dealer level and judging by the freedom they seem to give their builders, that they're closer than they think. 
And another year of me being disappointed that the Formula never got a shot for the US market.


----------



## starkill

Did you guys watch the livestream from the ESP showroom?
If that's all what they bring for 2017, then I'm pretty disappointed.
Mainly only "updated" guitars and new finishes. Pretty boring.  
I hoped about some more heavy shapes and stuff what they normally sell in Japan. I like their fancy stuff.


----------



## JD27

I'm thinking they had to save some surprises for NAMM. Being able to customize a USA with different bridge options and such would be sweet. I love the TEs, I may have to sacrifice the old wallet for one.


----------



## feraledge

starkill said:


> I hoped about some more heavy shapes and stuff what they normally sell in Japan. I like their fancy stuff.



As any member of the ESP Custom Club will tell you, there's no short cut to the fancy stuff. But when you do get it... it is absolutely delicious.


----------



## Andromalia

Well since I couldn't find a silver Susi in Europe I guess that Korn sig will be my next purchase. I actually like the color scheme better. If availability is a problem, since there's a regular 7 with an evertune this year I might go fot that. I wonder why Thomann/Musicstore didn't get a single silver susi though.


----------



## Triple-J

Andromalia said:


> Well since I couldn't find a silver Susi in Europe I guess that Korn sig will be my next purchase. I actually like the color scheme better. If availability is a problem, since there's a regular 7 with an evertune this year I might go fot that. I wonder why Thomann/Musicstore didn't get a single silver susi though.



Have you tried emailing Thomann? if you email them about something that's not on their website they will give you a price/availability they're usually pretty quick with it too.


----------



## Ikke

Hey guys, don't know if this has been posted, but this seems to be the entire ESP 2017 (Japan) Catalogue (taken from ESP China site). Here's the breakdown. Pick your flavor and enjoy!

Original - http://www.espguitars.com.cn/esp/
E-II - http://www.espguitars.com.cn/e-2/
Edwards - http://www.espguitars.com.cn/edwards/
Grassroots - http://www.espguitars.com.cn/grassroots/
Artist/Signature - http://www.espguitars.com.cn/artist-model/

Some images below. There's a new model called the KNIGHT (shown in the Edwards pic)


----------



## Forkface

aw man, the do cockstocks in Original ESPs, then they skip E-II, and they do cockstocks again on Edwards. I want an E-II horizon with a proper headstock


----------



## Ikke

Forkface said:


> aw man, the do cockstocks in Original ESPs, then they skip E-II, and they do cockstocks again on Edwards. I want an E-II horizon with a proper headstock



There is a cockstock E-II that's been around for a while.


----------



## arasys

Ikke said:


>



feraledge is probably cleaning his screen right now 

I wish same finishes were available on SVs


----------



## wiretap

I'm still curious about the Stream G, throw some passive sand chrome hardware with some amber knobs and appointments and I'm good to go. was supposed to get one last year. Maybe sometime this year.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> I'm still curious about the Stream G, throw some passive sand chrome hardware with some amber knobs and appointments and I'm good to go. was supposed to get one last year. Maybe sometime this year.



I kind of like the Stream too, it's got a bit of RD in it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ikke said:


> Artist/Signature - http://www.espguitars.com.cn/artist-model/



So far no real new models (sans all of Sugizo's plethora) with the exception of the new Gazette sigs. 






Aoi's Nuno worship custom was coming from a mile away, it's actually hilarious how the N4 specs are practically recreated almost verbatim.  The D-Tuna and hard tail baritone model are nice touches. One of his original models even gets the Wilde Bill L500 L treatment too. 






What's this? A Hellion II Baritone model?  Uruha just won today.

EDIT: Jesse Liu gets his hardtail Katana as a production model (Muramasa). Very nice.


----------



## feraledge

arasys said:


> feraledge is probably cleaning his screen right now
> 
> I wish same finishes were available on SVs



I'm about to smash my computer if these images and links don't start loading for me!!


Am I the only one none of this is working for?


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> I kind of like the Stream too, it's got a bit of RD in it.



I know I've said this before so probably a broken record but, it grew on me. Wasn't a fan of the basses but came around once they released the guitars. I really like the headstock on it.


----------



## feraledge

Had to use a proxy server. Even worse, had to ask my wife about it. Shame squared. 
No Formula. Bummer. My immediate thought: maybe I should give the Edwards Horizon III a shot...


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Had to use a proxy server. Even worse, had to ask my wife about it. Shame squared.
> No Formula. Bummer. My immediate thought: maybe I should give the Edwards Horizon III a shot...



The images/pages loaded super slow for me to. Even after I put the post I wasn't sure if anything was working. But, eventually it did load for me. And once one started working, it started moving much faster.


----------



## starkill

The Jesse Liu models as 6 strings and I would've already bought one. :/ 
I like the Arrow very much, but I want different finishes than only plain black.


----------



## Mathemagician

starkill said:


> The Jesse Liu models as 6 strings and I would've already bought one. :/
> I like the Arrow very much, but I want different finishes than only plain black.



Don't say that too loud. You might get chewed out that "metal" guitars shouldn't "look like tables" regardless of how many black guitars you already own. 

Because diversity in looks sucks or something. Idk.


----------



## Tisca

> What's this? A Hellion II Baritone model?



It is the 666 model? Guessing that stands for 666mm scale. Too small to read, where/how did you spot it?


----------



## Ikke

Tisca said:


> It is the 666 model? Guessing that stands for 666mm scale. Too small to read, where/how did you spot it?



It's 666mm scale (EXL = Extra Long Scale). Same as Kaoru's sig D-KV 7st.


----------



## starkill

Mathemagician said:


> Don't say that too loud. You might get chewed out that "metal" guitars shouldn't "look like tables" regardless of how many black guitars you already own.
> 
> Because diversity in looks sucks or something. Idk.



Well, I love my solid finished guitars who do not look like "tables",
I just like having a choice. Even when it's only another solid color. 
For example the Arrow in a white finish.


----------



## Mathemagician

starkill said:


> Well, I love my solid finished guitars who do not look like "tables",
> I just like having a choice. Even when it's only another solid color.
> For example the Arrow in a white finish.



Oh I definitely agree. Been going back and forth on the white Washburn solar V, but I personally really want stuff Japanese E-II/Prestige quality so haven't pulled the trigger. 

The arrow shape is so so good.


----------



## Forkface

starkill said:


> Well, I love my solid finished guitars who do not look like "tables",
> I just like having a choice. Even when it's only another solid color.
> For example the Arrow in a white finish.



well theres always ishibashi.
http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=20-316805510


----------



## starkill

Forkface said:


> well theres always ishibashi.
> http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=20-316805510


F*CK ME! HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS 
I want this particular guitar. I'm dead. I'm gonna order this thing.
Can I order from Ishibashi to Germany with no hesitation?


----------



## Ikke

starkill said:


> F*CK ME! HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS
> I want this particular guitar. I'm dead. I'm gonna order this thing.
> Can I order from Ishibashi to Germany with no hesitation?



Here it is on eBay if that helps. I had remembered seeing it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-ESP-AR...575994?hash=item2cb85ba9ba:g:06gAAOSw-0xYPAOq

I've never ordered through Ishibashi directly. I checked their Reverb page but I don't that one listed (they have an andromeda one). You could contact them and ask them if they'd list on their Reverb.

EDIT: Sorry. Here's their Reverb - https://reverb.com/shop/ishibashis-shop According to the guy (that sold me one of my Original series guitars), he said that you can buy from Ishibashi Box directly (no third party required). Probably just need to send them an email.


----------



## Forkface

starkill said:


> F*CK ME! HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS
> I want this particular guitar. I'm dead. I'm gonna order this thing.
> Can I order from Ishibashi to Germany with no hesitation?



you can order from Ishibashi from Germany no problem im pretty sure. They have a pretty extensive article somewhere in that page that i sent you explaining how to order and such. Also if you have any questions just email them they are top notch people.


----------



## cardinal

I've bought from Ishibashi. They are great.


----------



## Ikke

Man Starkill's excitement has me super excited. I really hope he gets it cause I want more picks of it.  That's easily the most beautiful V I've seen.


----------



## narad

Never buy a guitar from Japan on ebay. They're just random people flipping guitar stock they don't even own -- you always find it a good 15-30% cheaper on the actual dealer pages and there's very few that won't deal internationally these days.

EDIT: case in point:

http://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop1484/DS03627236/

~ $2300 USD vs. $3300 on ebay


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> Never buy a guitar from Japan on ebay. They're just random people flipping guitar stock they don't even own -- you always find it a good 15-30% cheaper on the actual dealer pages and there's very few that won't deal internationally these days.



I do it all the time with no issues. I think that as long as the seller has good feedback, it's fine. All about doing your homework in my opinion. As with anything else.


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> I do it all the time with no issues. I think that as long as the seller has good feedback, it's fine. All about doing your homework in my opinion. As with anything else.



Oh, I'm sure you'll get your guitar and everything. You'll just pay way more than necessary.


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> Oh, I'm sure you'll get your guitar and everything. You'll just pay way more than necessary.



Not in my experience. In the listing, it says tax and shipping are not included. I'd be curious to know what the price is after all of that. I've inquired directly to dealers before and a guitar that was listed as $1800 quickly got up to $2500 with taxes + shipping + customs. So, all in all maybe a $100 - $200 difference from an eBay price, which, to me, is not that much of a headache.

But like I said, just my experiences, which have overall been very positive for me and my wallet. Maybe I'm just lucky though. My only point was to do your research first and then make the decision you're most comfortable with. It also helps that the language barrier is not as much of an issue for me though.


----------



## BusinessMan

Yes they kept the katana!!! I still really want one of those


----------



## Zado

ESP is finally speaking to me


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> Not in my experience. In the listing, it says tax and shipping are not included. I'd be curious to know what the price is after all of that. I've inquired directly to dealers before and a guitar that was listed as $1800 quickly got up to $2500 with taxes + shipping + customs. So, all in all maybe a $100 - $200 difference from an eBay price, which, to me, is not that much of a headache.
> 
> But like I said, just my experiences, which have overall been very positive for me and my wallet. Maybe I'm just lucky though. My only point was to do your research first and then make the decision you're most comfortable with. It also helps that the language barrier is not as much of an issue for me though.



You pay customs either way. I mean, when you buy from these ebay middle men, you're paying a guy to go to the guitar store, buy the guitar, go home, pack the guitar, ship it to you, and make a profit that's entirely in addition to the profit the guitar store makes. 

I'm just personally very annoyed at these guys as they ruin the great used deals on guitars that you can get in Japan, and there's so many of them that my ebay saved search is always half over-priced guitars from Japan. So the number of listings that are guys doing this vs. the number of listings of actually dealers selling their own wares is overwhelming.


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> You pay customs either way. I mean, when you buy from these ebay middle men, you're paying a guy to go to the guitar store, buy the guitar, go home, pack the guitar, ship it to you, and make a profit that's entirely in addition to the profit the guitar store makes.
> 
> I'm just personally very annoyed at these guys as they ruin the great used deals on guitars that you can get in Japan, and there's so many of them that my ebay saved search is always half over-priced guitars from Japan. So the number of listings that are guys doing this vs. the number of listings of actually dealers selling their own wares is overwhelming.



Yeah I get where you're coming with the amount of sellers on eBay trying to scalp the same guitar. There's a Koa Horizon CTM thats being sold on Yahoo Auc for about $1500. On eBay it's $3000. Bad deal. Many of those eBay sellers, you can find the thing they're scalping on Digimart, Yahoo Auc, or Ishibashi. I've heard that if you don't want to go through eBay or can't deal with dealer directly, that Japonica Market is great to deal with. Though, I've never personally used their service.


----------



## m107a1

Do pix of their NAMM show guitars ever leak in advance?


----------



## feraledge

m107a1 said:


> Do pix of their NAMM show guitars ever leak in advance?



Video went up today of the 2017 Exhibition Limited stuff.

Speaking of which, I'm really rooting for the USA stuff and it's direction. Just posted this in the GAS thread, but hot damn, looking fly.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Video went up today of the 2017 Exhibition Limited stuff.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm really rooting for the USA stuff and it's direction. Just posted this in the GAS thread, but hot damn, looking fly.



Will you buy one for the good of all of us in the ESP Owners Club?


----------



## JD27

I'm going to find a way to make a TE mine, only thing left to decide is what color.


----------



## technomancer

So did anyone else notice there are no E-LPs in that Edwards catalog? I can't believe they would have dropped that line...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> So did anyone else notice there are no E-LPs in that Edwards catalog? I can't believe they would have dropped that line...



Yeah it surprised me as well. Those LPs and the Alexi models are the only Edwards I see people own.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Will you buy one for the good of all of us in the ESP Owners Club?



Let's see how my work related discussions go this week. I wouldn't be making the purchase any time soon, but let's just say I've spent too much time looking at the USA builds to not be thinking about it. 



technomancer said:


> So did anyone else notice there are no E-LPs in that Edwards catalog? I can't believe they would have dropped that line...



I can't imagine that they would drop the line. That'd be nuts. That's a go to shape across all brands.


----------



## JD27

That would be odd, the shape would still be around in the E-MA line though. That's the Edwards Eclipse.


----------



## Andromalia

Triple-J said:


> Have you tried emailing Thomann? if you email them about something that's not on their website they will give you a price/availability they're usually pretty quick with it too.



I actually didn't, but it might be for good. Sales started in France today and I got a reaaaaally nice rebate on an ESP Original. NGD tomorrow if the courier doesn't .... it up.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Just saw the video. Wouldn't mind the Arrow with the intricate fretwork...... Bastards all of them at ESP for giving me GAS


----------



## KnightBrolaire

love the color on this. too bad it's like 2200$ and I'm not currently looking for a 6 string.


----------



## Zado

Ideas if there's anything still not shown of the new lineup? I'm waiting for an Aldrich signature eclipse...


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Ideas if there's anything still not shown of the new lineup? I'm waiting for an Aldrich signature eclipse...



Don't know about the Aldrich, but there will definitely be more in the 2017 lineup than in the preview. The Exhibition post mentioned new stuff in the E-II line and the preview run through didn't have any E-IIs at all. I had a source that leaked me the catalog last year, but has gone MIA this year, so I have no insights.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Ideas if there's anything still not shown of the new lineup? I'm waiting for an Aldrich signature eclipse...



Might be waiting for awhile. I think Aldrich said he's only using their Teles. Things might change, but even ESP made it sound like he'd still use his Les Pauls.


----------



## theicon2125

In case anyone else is interested in Head's sig I've had 2 stores, 1 local and 1 internet retailer, tell me that the street price is going to be $1,299. Also, Chris from ESP said the scale length is going to be 25.5".


----------



## CykkVii

feraledge said:


> Video went up today of the 2017 Exhibition Limited stuff.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm really rooting for the USA stuff and it's direction. Just posted this in the GAS thread, but hot damn, looking fly.





Brb changing my pants


----------



## oracles

Someone at ESP needs to get it together and introduce an Eschbach sig.


----------



## Blytheryn

oracles said:


> Someone at ESP needs to get it together and introduce an Eschbach sig.



This. So much this. More Eschbach to the people. Get that new kid Ellis onboard too!


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> This. So much this. More Eschbach to the people. Get that new kid Ellis onboard too!



NM, was thinking of the new guitarist from Arsis. Derp.


----------



## Zado

Maybe a signature in the future?


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Maybe a signature in the future?



Very interesting! It's a total Broderick rip, but I'd go with the ESP version. Hate that headstock choice though.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Very interesting! It's a total Broderick rip, but I'd go with the ESP version. Hate that headstock choice though.



Who/what is Warhead?


----------



## theicon2125

Zado said:


> Maybe a signature in the future?





feraledge said:


> Very interesting! It's a total Broderick rip, but I'd go with the ESP version. Hate that headstock choice though.



Imagine that with a reverse pointed headstock


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Who/what is Warhead?



All that comes to mind is the Dime amp... No idea. 



theicon2125 said:


> Imagine that with a reverse pointed headstock



Reverse pointed or cockstock. I really dig the shape, hope it gets into rotation.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> All that comes to mind is the Dime amp... No idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse pointed or cockstock. I really dig the shape, hope it gets into rotation.



What I was thinking as well, I dig it though. Especially the camo.


----------



## feraledge

Zado, where did you pull this from?


----------



## Zado

It's a custom made for Chris Rörland, Sabaton guitarist


----------



## Blytheryn

Zado said:


> It's a custom made for Chris Rörland, Sabaton guitarist



How did I not see that??


----------



## starkill

theicon2125 said:


> Imagine that with a reverse pointed headstock


Judging from the body shape itself, it seems to be a
Chris Broderick Soloist rip off too me.


----------



## Trashgreen

Yeah that's the Chris Rörland signature guitar. I was told this at Musikmesse last year by someone from the ESP booth. It's a mix of different ESP shapes and it's supposed to have a transparent camo finish..


----------



## sloanthebone

Miss my ESP, dont really like these headstocks.


----------



## wiretap

Trashgreen said:


> Yeah that's the Chris Rörland signature guitar. I was told this at Musikmesse last year by someone from the ESP booth. It's a mix of different ESP shapes and it's supposed to have a transparent camo finish..



Now that you say it, the picture sucks but you can definitely see a quilt top underneath.


----------



## Millul

That looks lika an...Esparison? more than a Broderick ripoff.

Silly HS, nice body shape.


----------



## starkill

Millul said:


> That looks lika an...Esparison? more than a Broderick ripoff.
> 
> Silly HS, nice body shape.


Well, I could agree on that. But the headstock is butt ugly.
Looks like someone bit the tip off of the headstock haha.


----------



## Andromalia

Blytheryn said:


> Who/what is Warhead?



Given it's for one of the sabaton dudes, I guess it's just the model name. Psst ESP I'd like an F bass with urban camo, thanks !


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Maybe a signature in the future?



That is one fugly guitar


----------



## feraledge

ESP interviewed Vernon Reid on the Cult 86.
http://www.espguitars.com/articles/2004996-vernon-reid-on-the-ltd-cult-86


----------



## beerandbeards

That white one reminds me of the Broderick soloist


----------



## Sumsar

Zado said:


> Maybe a signature in the future?



Looks like Keith Merrows white sig mated with Chris Brodericks. The body shape is nice, not as aggresive and pointy as the Jackson, the pickups are sustainiac and Duncan of some sort?

I had planned to order the Broderick pro version next month but might consider this. Only thing is that while the broderick sas one of the pretties headstocks ever, this one is ugly as fack!


----------



## Glades

Sumsar said:


> Looks like Keith Merrows white sig mated with Chris Brodericks. The body shape is nice, not as aggresive and pointy as the Jackson, the pickups are sustainiac and Duncan of some sort?
> 
> I had planned to order the Broderick pro version next month but might consider this. Only thing is that while the broderick sas one of the pretties headstocks ever, this one is ugly as fack!



It looks incredibly comfortable to play sitting down in classical position. If they made an LTD version of this model, they would sell a metric ton. I could see myself getting one.


----------



## wiretap

I am looking forward to seeing some of this new stuff with my own eyeballs at NAMM


----------



## feraledge

wiretap said:


> I am looking forward to seeing some of this new stuff with my own eyeballs at NAMM



And taking some pics for us???


----------



## JD27

The coolest thing I have seen is the TE USA, other than that it's a big old meh this year. Hope for a surprise from the E-II line, but I am losing faith in that happening.


----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> And taking some pics for us???



I will definitely be snagging some photos!


----------



## feraledge

wiretap said:


> I will definitely be snagging some photos!



*like*


----------



## feraledge

In case any one else here is stalking the Cult 86 too. DCGL has them listed, $1,150. Comes with a case and... a Floyd Special. Meh. Might also have a V neck profile, but I'm only saying that because Vernon seemed to point that out a lot in the ESP interview and it seemed like something crucial to him about the guitar. 
Back to the drawing board and finding someone willing to do a gobstopper refinish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's... rather crazy. Seems like it should only be $800 - $900.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's... rather crazy. Seems like it should only be $800 - $900.



Yeah, but they are limited, so I'm sure that is driving the price up. Cool guitar, but it seems more like they are making a collectable more than a player.


----------



## theicon2125

ESP just posted this on Instagram







"Prototype 2017 LTD M-1007 Special Edition Multi-Scale in Walnut Natural Satin"


----------



## esp_eraser

nice to see esp has entered the multiscale market
But I think they could do better than that aesthetically


----------



## Blood Tempest

That multiscale needs a reverse inline headstock BADLY. It looks really wonky with the regular inline.


----------



## theicon2125

The Ben Burnley sig is official now. The second knob is a 3 way rotary switch.


----------



## Blood Tempest

This has me drooling. Always loved this model, but adding that Hipshot bridge makes it THAT much better.


----------



## Dekay82

Has anyone seen the Hetfield Wolf to Man MX teaser? My body is so ready...


----------



## Big_taco

Dekay82 said:


> Has anyone seen the Hetfield Wolf to Man MX teaser? My body is so ready...



WHERE?!?!


----------



## JD27

http://www.espguitars.com/videos/2030338


----------



## Blood Tempest

Yeah, the video doesn't make it seem like its a teaser. Moreso just a display of old custom shop instruments they made for long time artists.


----------



## Dekay82

That was so incredibly f.king disappointing. ESP's instagram should be shot.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> Yeah, the video doesn't make it seem like its a teaser. Moreso just a display of old custom shop instruments they made for long time artists.



Yeah, but not sure why anyone expected a copy here anyway. They had to stop making them because of the lawsuit, they were too similar to Explorers.


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> Yeah, but not sure why anyone expected a copy here anyway. They had to stop making them because of the lawsuit, they were too similar to Explorers.



Bingo.


----------



## Big_taco

JD27 said:


> Yeah, but not sure why anyone expected a copy here anyway. They had to stop making them because of the lawsuit, they were too similar to Explorers.



Some of us dare to dream...foolishly.


----------



## dymo

Blood Tempest said:


> This has me drooling. Always loved this model, but adding that Hipshot bridge makes it THAT much better.



Great news!!! 
I have been trying to get my hands on an used NT-7B for a few weeks now to be honest but no luck so far. They are rare in Europe but I guess the long waiting has paid off, haha. Now I think I need to buy a new one.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> http://www.espguitars.com/videos/2030338



Gosh I love seeing Stef's B8FR. It always looks so pretty. I have no reason to own an 8 string, but I would love to see an actual production Horizon 8 or FR8 (preferably with a cockstock but inline 8 would be just as okke in this case)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

ESP made some absolutely insane custom guitars and basses for their NAMM booth this year! They don't even look like ESP made them.


----------



## feraledge

Did anyone see any E-II news yet?


----------



## Forkface

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ESP made some absolutely insane custom guitars and basses for their NAMM booth this year! They don't even look like ESP made them.



its always like that though, isn't it?

ESP always steals the show with a wall of mind-boggling art pieces that look like they belong in the Louvre. (at least from what Ive seen in pictures)






like, wut.


----------



## feraledge

ESP site is updated. Very disappointing. There are so few new additions to the E-II line that I almost have to wonder if they want it to die. A couple of models got Evertunes...
The Cult 86 is also not under the signature series, but it does have a "soft V" neck profile, FR Special... At $1150, no thanks. But I appreciate the idea.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> ESP site is updated. Very disappointing. There are so few new additions to the E-II line that I almost have to wonder if they want it to die. A couple of models got Evertunes...
> The Cult 86 is also not under the signature series, but it does have a "soft V" neck profile, FR Special... At $1150, no thanks. But I appreciate the idea.



Straight up mailed in the E-IIs this year. They actually got rid of a few, the SV only lasted one year and the Eclipse 7 is gone.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

feraledge said:


> ESP site is updated. Very disappointing. There are so few new additions to the E-II line that I almost have to wonder if they want it to die. A couple of models got Evertunes...
> The Cult 86 is also not under the signature series, but it does have a "soft V" neck profile, FR Special... At $1150, no thanks. But I appreciate the idea.



Yeah the EII's hardly had any changes! Maybe this is an area they can update later on throughout the year?

Weird thing, why does the new EII Eclipse Evertune have a battery cavity when there is no active electronics?


----------



## BearOnGuitar

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yeah the EII's hardly had any changes! Maybe this is an area they can update later on throughout the year?
> 
> Weird thing, why does the new EII Eclipse Evertune have a battery cavity when there is no active electronics?



It most likely had actives installed first before they decided to offer it with Duncans.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

theicon2125 said:


> ESP just posted this on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prototype 2017 LTD M-1007 Special Edition Multi-Scale in Walnut Natural Satin"



I do like seeing the fanned Duncans. Not an impressive way to grab anyone's attention with a walnut furniture top, but it is different at least.


----------



## Womb raider

No more original series Eclipses? Looks like they removed it from their site. Very confused what they are doing.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> No more original series Eclipses? Looks like they removed it from their site. Very confused what they are doing.



Very odd for sure.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> No more original series Eclipses? Looks like they removed it from their site. Very confused what they are doing.



They still exist, but I guess this means ESP USA won't be importing them anymore.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> They still exist, but I guess this means ESP USA won't be importing them anymore.



I can't help but wonder if some of this is aimed at boosting ESP USA sales.


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> I can't help but wonder if some of this is aimed at boosting ESP USA sales.



I suppose, but USA eclipses are a whole different animal than the original series. I was looking forward to a new reg thickness Eclipse release as the last 2 color options weren't really doing anything for me.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> I suppose, but USA eclipses are a whole different animal than the original series. I was looking forward to a new reg thickness Eclipse release as the last 2 color options weren't really doing anything for me.



Right, the USA are FT I believe. You don't like Reindeer Blue? I just looked through the USA gallery and noticed prices seem to be a good deal lower than what they initially listed them at.


----------



## Ikke

I didn't want to start a new thread for this. And many points are already mentioned in this thread.

What is going on with ESP? This is not a flame question. This is an honest question to all of us who are into ESP. Just a discussion. Agree/Disagree. Just looking for thoughts and information.

My Observations/Opinions:
1) Most of the variety and experimentation is happening at the LTD level.

Prices: Up to ~ $1000

Evertunes, multi scales, luminlays, etc. Even signature series are mostly LTD, I haven't seen any E-II Sigs in a while. Has it always been this way, and I just never noticed? I've only owned 1 LTD (Deluxe M1000) so I don't know. I think LTD makes ESP most of their money (correct me if I'm wrong). Personally, after I got my first "real" ESP (my Viper SL7), I wanted nothing to do with the LTD's. Not because they were bad, but I was so spoiled by the Original Series quality. Once I owned my Original Series, I just couldn't go back, at least to the LTDs. I was still okke with Standard Series. 

2) The E-II line seems to be becoming more stagnant. 

Prices: $1000 ~ $2000

This confuses me the most. Correct if I'm wrong, but the gone (but never forgotten) Standard Series was quite well received? I've never owned one, and came to the ESP party super late, so I don't know. But, tons of color options, models, special editions, signature models, etc. The E-II seems to have gotten rid of most that. This line doesn't seem to be growing. ESP doesn't even seem to care about it. All discussion seems to be about LTD and USA. But, why would that want to get rid of it? I mean, sure, the name is no good, but they can just change that (again). But, I've always thought the Standard Series was the go to for most people.

3) The Original Series (stateside) line is (somewhat) stagnant. But, I agree with JD; I think it's for the sake of the USA Series. 

Prices: $3000 ~ $5000

As many have mentioned, the Original Series in Japan is much more expansive. They even came out with some new orders/variations last year (Horizon PT, Knight, etc.). But, we're seeing none of that over here. Granted, some of the shapes might be kind of "out there", but most of them are pretty classic. As Womb Raider mentioned, the Original Series Eclipse is gone. And JD's comment that, it might be to boost sales of the USA Eclipse, might be spot on. Especially since, now the USA and JP offerings are now completely different (again, only comparing stateside offerings as presented on the ESP USA website):

USA: Eclipse, TE, M-II/III
JP: Arrow, FRX, Horizon, Mystique/Amorous, Snapper

ESP JP does offer a Throbber = TE, EC = Eclipse, & Mirages of various flavors.

4) The USA line is now a combination (sort of) of the three Original & LTD.

Price: $2500 ~ $4000

Variety (albeit less) of the LTD + the quality of the Original series. Most of us seem to like the direction of the USA line. Especially since we can special order certain models with different options. And with the special order aspect, the USA line fulfills a certain niche area that was previously somewhat hard/tedious to do: ordering a Standard Series guitar with a slight modification. I think previously you had to go through custom shop, and sometimes, they would oblige for a small upcharge (correct me if I'm wrong). Especially when it was a large run of guitars with the same mod. What we don't like is the lack of Horizons (but those can be special ordered too).

Ultimately, at this point, I'm sort of indifferent, offering isn't bad, but it's not what I personally want either. And it makes me miss the Standard Series even more.

All opinions are welcome. I'd love to hear more thoughts.


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> Right, the USA are FT I believe. You don't like Reindeer Blue? I just looked through the USA gallery and noticed prices seem to be a good deal lower than what they initially listed them at.



I previously owned a reindeer blue og eclipse, but I ended up selling it. I currently own a USA and like the top on it much more. I wanted a reg thickness og eclipse loaded with emgs in a different color, but it looks like they nixed that line at least for the US.
The USA prices have always been very good, 15%+ off sticker from most dealers is the norm in my experience. That's why it sucks they aren't still doing production horizons. I don't know how much room they will give you on a semi custom.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> I previously owned a reindeer blue og eclipse, but I ended up selling it. I currently own a USA and like the top on it much more. I wanted a reg thickness og eclipse loaded with emgs in a different color, but it looks like they nixed that line at least for the US.
> The USA prices have always been very good, 15%+ off sticker from most dealers is the norm in my experience. That's why it sucks they aren't still doing production horizons. I don't know how much room they will give you on a semi custom.



Now the prices on the ESP site actually reflect that discount it seems.


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for this. And many points are already mentioned in this thread.
> 
> What is going on with ESP? This is not a flame question. This is an honest question to all of us who are into ESP. Just a discussion. Agree/Disagree. Just looking for thoughts and information.



Honestly, ESP make some very confusing business decisions. It feels like their guitars are scattered across multiple lines and they are throwing sh.t at a wall to see what sticks. The E-II branding has to be the worst thing that has come out of all this. There was nothing wrong with the Standard Series and they went and messed with a good thing. Anybody worth their salt could tell the difference between a SS, a CS, and an Original, I don't see what they were trying to do with the "exclusive branding". 

When I think of ESP, I think of Eclipses, Horizons and Vipers. That's what I want to see. It feels like they are getting further and further away from that, and it's disappointing. Short of blowing your wad on a full custom, your options are getting limited as far as high end production models.


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> Now the prices on the ESP site actually reflect that discount it seems.



Yea, I see they have reduced the prices some. They are probably still trying to figure out what the market can handle. I'll do some digging around to see what I can get one of these TEs for. I might just go all USA line if the price is right.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> Yea, I see they have reduced the prices some. They are probably still trying to figure out what the market can handle. I'll do some digging around to see what I can get one of these TEs for. I might just go all USA line if the price is right.



The standard (non limited editions) already seemed price well, so if they get cheaper, even better.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> Short of blowing your wad on a full custom, your options are getting limited as far as high end production models.



Which is exactly why I just submitted a quote for a custom XJ. It's actually less about getting a custom dream guitar and more about getting a shape I want with quality and feel that I love about ESPs. Vipers, XJs, Phoenix, Potbelly, Formula, TEs are shapes I would happily buy in the standard production E-II line if they were available.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> All opinions are welcome. I'd love to hear more thoughts.



I think they're headed more towards catering high and low end stuff. I think that's what they might have had in mind when they did the whole E-II/ESP split, but they are taking half measures because ESP USA wasn't ready yet. 
I imagine that ESP USA is going the 90s ESP route, customizable options on "production" guitars. I think that's awesome, I think they're headed towards more customization and I back it. When the funds are there I would certainly buy one. FWIW, my 90s ESP USA Custom is absolutely phenomenal. Yes, it was built by the current Schecter custom master luthier, but what I'm seeing and hearing about the USA line is along those lines. 
I really like the direction ESP USA is in, having the luthiers take a very savvy social media take, doing a lot of pictures and having solid interactions directly with customers. 
Owning a Japanese custom ESP, they are totally worth the investment. I get why they made the ESP branding decision, which isn't a slight on the production models or E-II, just saying that maybe they see the market headed in a boutique and mass production line and they want to make the most of both. Admittedly, they do both really well. LTDs are awesome both in terms of value and quality (when they nail it). Major ESP signees tour stadiums with their LTD sigs and having toured and recorded with LTDs, they can certainly get the job done. 

All that said, while I get that going in a high/low-mid end focus is good for the company in terms of killing the boutique end and nailing the large moderate-to-low price tiers simultaneously (quality and quantity), it's just a shame that they seemingly feel the need to dismiss that middle tier by skirting the E-IIs. 
I can't help but think if they had just merged the Standard Series into the Edwards line that they could have avoided a lot of this. And I also hope that's not what is happening. I can tell you right now, that I would end up buying more E-IIs down the line even though I have ESP Customs (US and/or Japan) in mind. They're awesome guitars. 
Perhaps the WMI mix ups over the last couple of years just caused them so much headache and time that they lost the focus for E-II. 
Or maybe it is that ESP USA just isn't pushing those lines as aggressively and the company might be headed towards a split of sorts?? 

Obviously a lot of speculation, but odd moves for sure. I see all the promise in the ESP USA line, but hope they don't make a bunch of bad decisions while they're getting towards building that up and sacrificing the E-IIs in the meantime.

In addition to that, if we take ESP at their word, the massive fluctuations in price with the ESP SS, LTD Elites, and E-IIs has to do with the yen to dollar instability and flux. It's entirely possible that is costing them a lot of business. There were models that went through two or three of those stages within even four years and they were all relatively the same, but the prices would drop $300 or more from ESP SS to LTD Elite and then E-II slowly crept back up to the high point of the ESP SS guitars right before the split. Maybe the upper mid-tier is too susceptible to currency shifts and that hits the market harder???


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Which is exactly why I just submitted a quote for a custom XJ. It's actually less about getting a custom dream guitar and more about getting a shape I want with quality and feel that I love about ESPs. Vipers, XJs, Phoenix, Potbelly, Formula, TEs are shapes I would happily buy in the standard production E-II line if they were available.




I think that build is going to be really, really awesome. It would compliment my future Custom Formula build really well.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yeah the EII's hardly had any changes! Maybe this is an area they can update later on throughout the year?
> 
> Weird thing, why does the new EII Eclipse Evertune have a battery cavity when there is no active electronics?



Could be the Blackout preamp system. Or a prototype of the new Duality pickups, which is basically the same thing as the Blackout preamp.


----------



## electriceye

Womb raider said:


> Honestly, ESP make some very confusing business decisions. It feels like their guitars are scattered across multiple lines and they are throwing sh.t at a wall to see what sticks. The E-II branding has to be the worst thing that has come out of all this. There was nothing wrong with the Standard Series and they went and messed with a good thing. Anybody worth their salt could tell the difference between a SS, a CS, and an Original, I don't see what they were trying to do with the "exclusive branding".
> 
> When I think of ESP, I think of Eclipses, Horizons and Vipers. That's what I want to see. It feels like they are getting further and further away from that, and it's disappointing. Short of blowing your wad on a full custom, your options are getting limited as far as high end production models.



Agreed. The E-II thing was really a brain-dead decision. While I KNOW it's the same, losing the ESP on the headstock just dropped the cache for me. It's simply NOT the same, even though it technically is. No reason for it. Period.


----------



## Forkface

i dont mind the E-II series tbh.
the "anybody worth their salt" comment works both ways, as in "anybody worth their salt should know E-II is the exact same thing as a standard series". If someone sees a guy/girl rocking an E-II and you think, "meh it doesn't say ESP, it sucks" i feel kinda bad for you.

Do you want it to say ESP? shell out the cash then, or buy a used one. If you don't want to do neither then frankly you're just bitching for the sake of bitching.

rant over. i just get annoyed at people still complaining about the EII thing.



electriceye said:


> Agreed. While I KNOW it's the same, losing the ESP on the headstock just dropped the cache for me. It's simply NOT the same, even though it technically is. No reason for it. Period.



i cannot wrap my head around this line of thinking. you know its the same, but its not? wtf is that reasoning.


----------



## Andromalia

I don't think anybody really understand what was in their mind when they decided to create the EII brand. I don't even know what "EII" is supposed to mean. "Sorry, U2 was already taken" ?



> i cannot wrap my head around this line of thinking. you know its the same, but its not? wtf is that reasoning.


When we talk toys, (because that's what guitars are for most of us, expensive toys) common sense and cold logic don't apply. Branding is important, even if totally irrational. Apple wouldn't sell all those phones otherwise.
I just bought an ESP Original, even if I had the excuse it was on sale and it's a model I don't think exist in the LTD/EII ranges.


----------



## A-Branger

Forkface said:


> i dont mind the E-II series tbh.
> the "anybody worth their salt" comment works both ways, as in "anybody worth their salt should know E-II is the exact same thing as a standard series". If someone sees a guy/girl rocking an E-II and you think, "meh it doesn't say ESP, it sucks" i feel kinda bad for you.
> 
> Do you want it to say ESP? shell out the cash then, or buy a used one. If you don't want to do neither then frankly you're just bitching for the sake of bitching.
> 
> rant over. i just get annoyed at people still complaining about the EII thing.
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot wrap my head around this line of thinking. you know its the same, but its not? wtf is that reasoning.



exactly!... like yes, it say "EII", fair enough, but it doesnt say "LTD" either... so although it wont say "ESP" for you to show off and make people think you have an expensive top of the line "big boys" guitar (when you know you dont...kinda but not quite there yet), you still are showing off a top of the range guitar. Again, it doesnt say "LTD", and everyone knows that EII>LTD, which is the brand everyone has. So hey, you still are "better than the average guy  " ........if thats what matters to you, or your "friends"

so yeah, sorry that people wont need to come closer to you to see that your "ESP" is actually a Standard series, they now can see that from a distance with the EII logo







Andromalia said:


> I don't think anybody really understand what was in their mind when they decided to create the EII brand. I don't even know what "EII" is supposed to mean. "Sorry, U2 was already taken" ?
> 
> When we talk toys, (because that's what guitars are for most of us, expensive toys) common sense and cold logic don't apply. Branding is important, even if totally irrational. Apple wouldn't sell all those phones otherwise.
> I just bought an ESP Original, even if I had the excuse it was on sale and it's a model I don't think exist in the LTD/EII ranges.



I understand the concept of the value in branding, and I agree. But again, everyone knows that ESP>EII>LTD, so whats the fuzz with the EII?, you still are displaying a top over the average range guitar. its like saying ESPoriginal>ESPstandard>LTD difference is, you dont need to come closer to read the samll font in the headstock, or know the range by memory to identify the top/features. so......? 


Also, Im gessing EII stands for ESP-2..??? no idea, but to be fair I have no idea what ESP or LTD stands for either


----------



## Andromalia

No, as any collector will tell you, mismatched logos in a collection won't do. XD

I'll rate that as a 8/10 excuse


ESP stands for Electric Sound Products. Less sexy than Extra Sensory Perception, though.


----------



## Forkface

Andromalia said:


> No, as any collector will tell you, mismatched logos in a collection won't do. XD



oh well yeah that makes sense, if you are a collector then i could maybe understand that.

i don't have a problem with it, mainly 'cause i use my guitars for playing.


----------



## Womb raider

Forkface said:


> i dont mind the E-II series tbh.
> the "anybody worth their salt" comment works both ways, as in "anybody worth their salt should know E-II is the exact same thing as a standard series". If someone sees a guy/girl rocking an E-II and you think, "meh it doesn't say ESP, it sucks" i feel kinda bad for you.
> 
> Do you want it to say ESP? shell out the cash then, or buy a used one. If you don't want to do neither then frankly you're just bitching for the sake of bitching.
> 
> rant over. i just get annoyed at people still complaining about the EII thing.



Pretty much every major guitar manufacturer uses their name on the headstock on mid range and up guitars. Epiphone, Squier, Sterling etc.. were designated for the lower lines and that's where LTD could have remained. E-II was the change literally no one asked for. Furthermore, it's caused more confusion than anything and also made having an ESP on the headstock unaffordable to 90% of the players out there. I'd like to see their sales numbers since this new branding if they really are selling like hotcakes, I doubt it. FYI.. I have owned/own 3 originals 2 USAs, a CS and countless SS series, so no, I'm not bitching just to bitch.


----------



## Mad-Max

I may not be super familiar with ESP in terms of their history like some of you guys are, but I never minded the E-II brand. 

In fact, I thought it was a cool way to differentiate between the Japanese models and the USA models. They're kind of filling in a void that Jackson left with their company when they moved their import guitars from being made in Japan to Indonesia where the QC is much lower. 

I know sometimes ESP/LTD makes their import LTD's in Indonesia, but they also make them in Korea, China, and even Vietnam. Those are more spread out, and I don't think truly anyone bitches about that, because LTD is their more affordable range. 

The way I look at ESP now is this:

- LTD is their imported more affordable range made in a variety of different far eastern countries (Korea, China, Vietnam, Indonesia). A little more complex than the upper ranges (100 series, 200 series, 400 series, etc...) 

Sidenote: Not to mention their other side brands like Edwards, and Grass Roots. 

- E-II is their Japanese range, slightly cheaper than the USA ESP's but could compete quality wise if you didn't want to shell out as much cash. 

- ESP USA/Custom Shop is where you're going to get the best of the best that ESP has to offer. I know there's a Custom shop in Japan as well doing awesome fantastic things, but those are included in this upper tier range. 

I may sound completely ignorant with what I just said in this post, but I'm just mainly saying how I see the different brandings whether it's true or not, and I personally don't see why there's all the butthurt about the different brandings. They all come from the same company technically, their body shapes are completely undeniable, and the quality is mostly on par with their predecessors.


----------



## V_man

A-Branger said:


> exactly!... like yes, it say "EII", fair enough, but it doesnt say "LTD" either... so although it wont say "ESP" for you to show off and make people think you have an expensive top of the line "big boys" guitar (when you know you dont...kinda but not quite there yet), you still are showing off a top of the range guitar. Again, it doesnt say "LTD", and everyone knows that EII>LTD, which is the brand everyone has. So hey, you still are "better than the average guy  " ........if thats what matters to you, or your "friends"
> 
> so yeah, sorry that people wont need to come closer to you to see that your "ESP" is actually a Standard series, they now can see that from a distance with the EII logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the concept of the value in branding, and I agree. But again, everyone knows that ESP>EII>LTD, so whats the fuzz with the EII?, you still are displaying a top over the average range guitar. its like saying ESPoriginal>ESPstandard>LTD difference is, you dont need to come closer to read the samll font in the headstock, or know the range by memory to identify the top/features. so......?
> 
> 
> Also, Im gessing EII stands for ESP-2..??? no idea, but to be fair I have no idea what ESP or LTD stands for either



Yeah the rant about the e-ii branding is as useless as the brown ebony vs black ebony argument


----------



## m107a1

WHEW! From what I see on Youtube, there are no 2017 Exhibition Limited guitars I have to have.


----------



## feraledge

m107a1 said:


> WHEW! From what I see on Youtube, there are no 2017 Exhibition Limited guitars I have to have.



Awesome, and we know you mean it!!

Also, RE: E-II, I think a lot of us here aren't totally put off by it, a number of us are fine with it. My post is just about recognizing that the E-II branding did hurt the Standard Series, hence why ESP USA is seemingly ignoring it by not adding to it significantly and even pulling shapes. I think that's unfortunate because they are still the same great guitars.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Awesome, and we know you mean it!!
> 
> Also, RE: E-II, I think a lot of us here aren't totally put off by it, a number of us are fine with it. My post is just about recognizing that the E-II branding did hurt the Standard Series, hence why ESP USA is seemingly ignoring it by not adding to it significantly and even pulling shapes. I think that's unfortunate because they are still the same great guitars.



I agree. I think very few of us have a problem with the E-II as brand. As many have mentioned, including ESP, the E-II was only a rebranding of the Standard Series. They are same in quality, and most know that. However, ESP is not treating the E-II line like the Standard Series, and that's what seems to be bothering most folks.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Exhibition Limited 2017

Guitar Factory Parramatta (video) - https://youtu.be/MRw3sjGNmGQ?t=2m13s

Music Radar - http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...stom-shop-exhibition-stand-in-pictures-647542

Bad Quality Pics follow (ESP Guitar JP Twitter)


----------



## theicon2125

ESP announced some new left handed models for all you lefties out there.

Bill Kelliher Signature Sparrrowhawk (Military Green Sunburst)
EC-1000 PIEZO (See Thru Black)
EC-1000FM (Amber Sunburst) - now with set-thru neck
EC-1000QM (See Thru Black Cherry) - now with set-thru neck
EC-407 (Black Satin) - now with set-thru neck
EC-256FM (See Thru Purple Sunburst)
EC-10 (Blue)
EC-10 (Red)
Kirk Hammett KH-202 (Black)
M-400 (Black Satin)
M-400M (Natural Satin)
TE-254 (Distressed 3-Tone Burst)

They said the USA models can be made left handed as well.


----------



## cardinal

Wasn't there supposed to be a USA M7? Is that just not on the site yet?


----------



## JD27

cardinal said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a USA M7? Is that just not on the site yet?



Yup, there is. Just haven't updated the USA models on the site. It's in the Gallery though.

http://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-gallery

and 2017 Catalog

http://cdn.growassets.net/user_files/esp/downloads/000/019/032/ESP-2017-Catalog.pdf?1484776882


----------



## cardinal

^ cool, thanks!


----------



## JD27

cardinal said:


> ^ cool, thanks!



I like it, the reverse vintage headstock is awesome!


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I like it, the reverse vintage headstock is awesome!



This and underused.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, I like the headstock. Not sure about the guitar. Looks nice enough. I think $3200 street for a figured top? Puts it into heavy competition with the Suhr Modern 7 which has more options available but is not nearly as attractive IMHO.


----------



## feraledge

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I like the headstock. Not sure about the guitar. Looks nice enough. I think $3200 street for a figured top? Puts it into heavy competition with the Suhr Modern 7 which has more options available but is not nearly as attractive IMHO.



If they're comparable to the Originals, then $3200 is a solid deal.


----------



## JD27

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I like the headstock. Not sure about the guitar. Looks nice enough. I think $3200 street for a figured top? Puts it into heavy competition with the Suhr Modern 7 which has more options available but is not nearly as attractive IMHO.



I have yet to hear a bad word about an ESP USA guitar. I'm pretty sure I'm going to pick up a TE USA Hardtail myself at some point. Honestly, I don't know much about Suhr options, I know people love them, but the headstock kills them for me. Although when they reverse those, they don't look bad.


----------



## Viginez

those m3s are super hot


----------



## Ikke

cardinal said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a USA M7? Is that just not on the site yet?





JD27 said:


> Yup, there is. Just haven't updated the USA models on the site. It's in the Gallery though.
> 
> http://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-gallery



There's also an aqua marine (blue) one. I didn't see it in the gallery though.

https://youtu.be/MRw3sjGNmGQ?t=6s


----------



## KnightBrolaire

god those exhibition series 8 strings are awesome.


----------



## Ikke

KnightBrolaire said:


> god those exhibition series 8 strings are awesome.



Is there another 8 string besides the Horizon? The only one I've seen is the Horizon CTM8, the other ERG is Horizon CTM9 9 string. 







I'd like to see an Amorous 7 string. That'd be cool.


----------



## possumkiller

The EII seven string MII and MR have disappeared. I hope it means a proper MII seven with reverse headstock is going to take its place. Maybe with natural satin bolt on neck instead of a painted bolt on neck this time...


----------



## JD27

possumkiller said:


> The EII seven string MII and MR have disappeared. I hope it means a proper MII seven with reverse headstock is going to take its place. Maybe with natural satin bolt on neck instead of a painted bolt on neck this time...



I wouldn't hold out on waiting for that to happen. They killed a lot of E-II 7 string models, guess they didn't sell. The Eclipse 7 (AJ Eclipse as well), MR, and M-II are gone was well.


----------



## feraledge

I can't believe neither of those sold, but I didn't see a single one actually for sale either. 
There's a lot of "this product we never launched didn't seem to sell. Weird!" mentality in the guitar world. Do they base what might sell off of pre-orders?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I can't believe neither of those sold, but I didn't see a single one actually for sale either.
> There's a lot of "this product we never launched didn't seem to sell. Weird!" mentality in the guitar world. Do they base what might sell off of pre-orders?



It is odd, they seem to have a lot that never even make it in the wild. I only saw one SV and that is gone now as well. When the Arrow first came out, I saw them for sale, but basically they were listed available for order, not in stock. I think once they reached a certain number, they would actually do a run of them. Might be the way they treat a lot of these models.


----------



## Ikke

possumkiller said:


> The EII seven string MII and MR have disappeared. I hope it means a proper MII seven with reverse headstock is going to take its place. Maybe with natural satin bolt on neck instead of a painted bolt on neck this time...



Disappeared from where? They are still in the 2017 catalogue.


----------



## Church2224

They are gone from the USA Market apparently. 

I am willing to bet that was so they can promote the USA M Seven they have now for the American Market. No the brightest move TBH I was hoping I could get an MR-Seven this year. While the USA Stuff is nice ESP is no doing well on the E-II Side of things, which is sad because the E-II Lineup was looking incredible for a minute. I am also made we never saw the TB-7...


----------



## Ikke

They were around for a while I believe. If no one was buying them stateside, seems like a better play to move the product elsewhere where people are buying. Variety is great and all, but only when it's being embraced. Seems the market didn't take to it.

Similar to the cockstock situation where that headstock has never been popular in the states. Not when it was an LTD, a Standard, E-II, or a USA model. It makes sense that it's essentially been an Original series/JDM only model.


----------



## JD27

But that was the point we made earlier. It's hard to embrace something, you can't get a hold of here.


----------



## Ikke

I get that...But, it's not as if they weren't available here, and so no one bought them. My point is that they were available here and still no one bought them. 

People had their chance. No one seemed to want them I guess. No one embraced them (while they were here). ESP removed them from the US catalog and allocated them where they thought people would actually buy them. The logic follows to me. It seems like the "you don't know what you got until it's gone" situation.


----------



## JD27

And I don't mean available as in "you can order it and one day we will do a run when we get enough", I mean these things were literally never in stock to purchase.


----------



## Ikke

Oh okke. That was not my understanding I got from the OP's post. I read it as they were in the USA catalog and they were removed. If they were never there to begin with, then I agree with your previous comments.


----------



## JD27

Damn, just noticed the EX is gone too. I actually wanted one of those.


----------



## possumkiller

It doesn't hurt my feelings that they're gone because for me they missed too many features to buy it. If the USA shop is flexible enough to make the M-7 with a Floyd and reverse pointy headstock I would get one of those anyway. That one is just those two features away from being what I would custom order from Japan anyway... if I had 6 or 7 grand laying around.


----------



## Ikke

It seems like the USA div is very much trying to differentiate from the Japan div's guitars. At least that's what they said in the 2017 preview vid. The USA M-II NTB, which is essentially Japan's M-II CTM, is the only hold over.

I'm starting to wonder if that will start to hurt them. The USA shop's guitars are erring more on the side of classic designs, with a slightly more modern take. If people start wanting more of the standard ESP shapes, they might end up in a pickle. 

We'll see.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> It seems like the USA div is very much trying to differentiate from the Japan div's guitars. At least that's what they said in the 2017 preview vid. The USA M-II NTB, which is essentially Japan's M-II CTM, is the only hold over.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if that will start to hurt them. The USA shop's guitars are erring more on the side of classic designs, with a slightly more modern take. If people start wanting more of the standard ESP shapes, they might end up in a pickle.
> 
> We'll see.



Which video was that?


----------



## possumkiller

What is the deal with ESP USA? Can you alter the specs? Like if I wanted that seven string but no figured top and a metallic finish, different pickups and hardware. Do they do that or are you stuck with what they picked? I know on the Japanese Original series you can make changes to finish and hardware colour.


----------



## Ikke

possumkiller said:


> What is the deal with ESP USA? Can you alter the specs? Like if I wanted that seven string but no figured top and a metallic finish, different pickups and hardware. Do they do that or are you stuck with what they picked? I know on the Japanese Original series you can make changes to finish and hardware colour.



No to all of the above. You can't change anything standard on the model. You can change/pick only what's on the site. That include pickups, finish, hardware. For example, if the USA model comes with a set of SD 59/JB or EMG 66/57, you can only get either of those sets. You can't change for Blackwinters or 85/81, etc.

All the stuff you mentioned would go straight to JP custom shop. ESP USA is not a custom shop. They are just a high-end production division at the moment.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> Which video was that?



They said it in the 2017 preview video. All of the old models were (design speaking) copies of the Original series. And I guess they got some luke warm response from this. So they are trying to create their own identity. Which is why I'm surprised they haven't gotten rid of the USA M-II NTB yet, as it is Original series M-II CTM.

EDIT: http://www.espguitars.com/videos/2030170
At about 37 min. in


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> They said it in the 2017 preview video. All of the old models were (design speaking) copies of the Original series. And I guess they got some luke warm response from this. So they are trying to create their own identity. Which is why I'm surprised they haven't gotten rid of the USA M-II NTB yet, as it is Original series M-II CTM.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.espguitars.com/videos/2030170
> At about 37 min. in



Ah that may explain the disappearance of the Horizons then. Their Eclipse is also FT which differentiates it from the Japan Eclipse. I think they could have found ways to do that without killing the Horizon all together.


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


> No to all of the above. You can't change anything standard on the model. You can change/pick only what's on the site. That include pickups, finish, hardware. For example, if the USA model comes with a set of SD 59/JB or EMG 66/57, you can only get either of those sets. You can't change for Blackwinters or 85/81, etc.
> 
> All the stuff you mentioned would go straight to JP custom shop. ESP USA is not a custom shop. They are just a high-end production division at the moment.



Oh well. Saves me a lot of money I guess. I'll just stick with Ibanez until I become rich from the looks of it.


Something like that is all I want. Just a regular old M2 as a seven. Seriously it's black on black with EMGs and a floyd. That is totally ESPs forte. Why the hell is it so hard to do?


----------



## Ikke

possumkiller said:


> Oh well. Saves me a lot of money I guess. I'll just stick with Ibanez until I become rich from the looks of it.
> 
> 
> Something like that is all I want. Just a regular old M2 as a seven. Seriously it's black on black with EMGs and a floyd. That is totally ESPs forte. Why the hell is it so hard to do?



Every M-7 I've ever seen like the one you describe has been an order made custom shop (mostly Exhibitions). 

There was this one from a while back (also a one off CS)


----------



## Blytheryn

For those of you that haven't seen the other thread... Feraledge, JD27 and I have put our heads together on getting a custom run of E-II Horizons going. Any more of you guys interested? Specs are:

Ash Horizon
Seafoam 
24 frets, 25.5 scale. 
Ebony fretboard (blank?)
Oiled neck thin U neck 
Reverse in-line headstock (match body)
White binding on fretboard and headstock
Direct mount Black Winter humbuckers (white, if possible)
Black Floyd Rose, and hardware.
Gotoh locking MGT tuners
1 Volume, no tone


----------



## Ikke

Blytheryn said:


> Ash Horizon
> Seafoam
> 24 frets, 25.5 scale.
> Ebony fretboard (blank?)
> Oiled neck thin U neck
> Reverse in-line headstock (match body)
> White binding on fretboard and headstock
> Direct mount Black Winter humbuckers (white, if possible)
> Black Floyd Rose, and hardware.
> Gotoh locking MGT tuners
> 1 Volume, no tone



That's a custom shop horizon...I'm very curious to see how this shakes down. 

Not interested but I'd imagine you're wanting an Oiled Natural Neck, correct? As opposed to a painted neck. All production horizons have painted lacquered necks. So, it might be better to clarify that. 

EDIT: My bad. Only the cockstock version has the smooth heel I think. Carry on!


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


> That's a custom shop horizon...I'm very curious to see how this shakes down.
> 
> Not interested but I'd imagine you're wanting an Oiled Natural Neck, correct? As opposed to a painted neck. All production horizons have painted lacquered necks. So, it might be better to clarify that.
> 
> EDIT: My bad. Only the cockstock version has the smooth heel I think. Carry on!



That's correct. Oiled natural neck. Or well as much of the specs as we can get as possible without going into total custom territory.


----------



## JD27

The other option would be a satin natural neck, which I am positive they can do.


----------



## feraledge

We good.





I think oiled is the hope, satin is the probability. I can live with it.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> The other option would be a satin natural neck, which I am positive they can do.



Yeah they can definitely do it. Feral's CS has a natural oiled neck. Mine has a natural satin. neck. However, those are custom jobs because there is a finish transition between the body and neck (gloss to satin/oil in both cases). To my knowledge, it's a finish transition that is not done on any production ESP, including Original/USA series. The plot thickens!

I'm not trying to be a pessimist by the way. Just throwing out some ideas just to clarify the build. Wishing you guys all the best. Would love to see this happen for you guys.

EDIT: Just for reference if someone brings it up, the standard series M-II NTB had a natural gloss neck (gloss to gloss transition)


----------



## Blytheryn

I am totally impartial to the neck finish, it could be painted and I would be fine, IMO ESP's painted necks aren't in the slightest sticky anyways. Satin is preferred though, of course.

I've talked to Zimbloth, and he says that the minimum order they can make is 10, and while of course they can do the run the more people we have on board from the get go just makes the entire project that much easier in terms of putting down the initial payment. I'm absolutely sea-foaming at the mouth at the possibility of this run taking off, we just need a few more bros to get down, and we are good. Don't want to de-rail this thread though!


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> Yeah they can definitely do it. Feral's CS has a natural oiled neck. Mine has a natural satin. neck. However, those are custom jobs because there is a finish transition between the body and neck (gloss to satin/oil in both cases). To my knowledge, it's a finish transition that is not done on any production ESP, including Original/USA series. The plot thickens!
> 
> I'm not trying to be a pessimist by the way. Just throwing out some ideas just to clarify the build. Wishing you guys all the best. Would love to see this happen for you guys.
> 
> EDIT: Just for reference if someone brings it up, the standard series M-II NTB had a natural gloss neck (gloss to gloss transition)



That is why I doubt E-IIs, even in a custom run, will be oiled. My M-I has a painted to natural transition, although it is a satin body and neck.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> That is why I doubt E-IIs, even in a custom run, will be oiled. My M-I has a painted to natural transition, although it is a satin body and neck.



Exactly. I think they would consider a painted to natural transition. I think y'all just need to clarify the neck and body finish characteristics, either all satin or all gloss. Because natural is a color (or lack thereof). Satin is a finish. I think all satin would be rad. ESP doesn't make enough satin guitars.


----------



## Ikke

Blytheryn said:


> I am totally impartial to the neck finish, it could be painted and I would be fine, IMO ESP's painted necks aren't in the slightest sticky anyways. Satin is preferred though, of course.
> 
> I've talked to Zimbloth, and he says that the minimum order they can make is 10, and while of course they can do the run the more people we have on board from the get go just makes the entire project that much easier in terms of putting down the initial payment. I'm absolutely sea-foaming at the mouth at the possibility of this run taking off, we just need a few more bros to get down, and we are good. Don't want to de-rail this thread though!



I think we're still on topic lol. This is kinda like a 2017 preview lol. By the way, is the sea foam green color transparent or solid? Was that decided on?


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


> I think we're still on topic lol. This is kinda like a 2017 preview lol. By the way, is the sea foam green color transparent or solid? Was that decided on?



We didn't take that up, but from what I believe we have envisioned it's solid seafoam.


----------



## Ikke

Blytheryn said:


> We didn't take that up, but from what I believe we have envisioned it's solid seafoam.



So this is all correct? Broken up into 3 sections (woodwork, hardware, color/finish)

ESP E-II Horizon FR-II

BODY: Swamp Ash
NECK: Hard Maple 3P
HEADSTOCK: ESP Pointed 6-In-Line, Reversed w/ White Binding
GRIP SHAPE: Thin U
FINGERBOARD: Ebony , 24frets w/White Binding
RADIUS: 305R
SCALE: 648mm (25.5")
NUT: Original Floyd Rose - 42mm
FRET: Extra Jumbo
INLAY: None
JOINT: Set-thru

TUNER: GOTOH SG360-07 MG-T
BRIDGE: Original Floyd Rose
PICKUPS: (B&N) Seymour Duncan Blackwinter (Color: White)
PICKUP RINGS: None (Direct Mount)
PARTS COLOR: Black
CONTROL: Master Volume, Mini Toggle PU Selector

BODY COLOR: Seafoam Green (Solid)
BODY FINISH: Gloss
NECK COLOR: Natural
NECK FINISH: Satin (Oiled)
HEADSTOCK COLOR: Match Body
HEADSTOCK FINISH: Match Body


----------



## Blytheryn

Nailed it.


----------



## couverdure

Posting this because it's related to the topic. It's one of those merchandise-based collaborations from ESP Japan, this time it's for a new anime called BanG Dream!

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/press/20170203.html

















I really like the LED-equipped Star guitar here.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Sorry if this question has already been covered - I did try to read over most of the thread, but does anyone know if ESP are slowly phasing out the Viper line?


----------



## JD27

CaptainD00M said:


> Sorry if this question has already been covered - I did try to read over most of the thread, but does anyone know if ESP are slowly phasing out the Viper line?



The Viper line is alive and well in Japan. They just don't love us as much elsewhere.


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> The Viper line is alive and well in Japan. They just don't love us as much elsewhere.



Thats what I figured, I mean on the LTD site they even removed the 256(?) Indo made ones that I thought were actually kinda cool looking.

Oh well Ishibashi and assorted other Japanese outlets it is. Thanks JD.


----------



## JD27

CaptainD00M said:


> Thats what I figured, I mean on the LTD site they even removed the 256(?) Indo made ones that I thought were actually kinda cool looking.
> 
> Oh well Ishibashi and assorted other Japanese outlets it is. Thanks JD.



Yup you can find them in bolt-on or neck thru variety in Japan. Even some with Floyds. I find it funny last year when they said they listened to the pleas for a Viper, but then turn around and made it a baritone scale for the E-II line. It's cool I guess, but I don't need another baritone and I doubt most people would prefer that over a standard scale Viper either.


----------



## feraledge

Apparently you just have to get a run together. 
Any takers on a 25.5" scale Viper FR??


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Apparently you just have to get a run together.
> Any takers on a 25.5" scale Viper FR??



That could be really bad-assed.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Ah I want it in all its clone SG glory  the main reason being the bodies tend to be thicker I'm cool with 24.75" 

But yeah thats kinda odd of ESP to pull another baritone over a standard.


----------



## Andromalia

Vipers for some reason can be found pretty cheap used. I'm contemplating getting a second one someday just to have the urban camo to go with my "regular" camo one. My viper is my Eb thrash guitar and has been for a few years now. I'll add a few pics soon to the appropriate subject since I have pics of a NGD to make this week end.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Yeah - used is actually my preference as I sorta went hippy-eco friendly and am trying only buy used stuff bar strings and cables. I was just hoping that in a year or so I might be able to snag a used 2017 model if there were any good ones 

And its nice to look at stuff I will never buy


----------



## feraledge

CaptainD00M said:


> Yeah - used is actually my preference as I sorta went hippy-eco friendly and am trying only buy used stuff bar strings and cables. I was just hoping that in a year or so I might be able to snag a used 2017 model if there were any good ones
> 
> And its nice to look at stuff I will never buy



Good move, particularly with mahogany guitars. There's been a bunch on GC used though, pretty cheap too.


----------



## CaptainD00M

feraledge said:


> Good move, particularly with mahogany guitars. There's been a bunch on GC used though, pretty cheap too.



Yeah, that doesn't work so well when you live in Europe and are trying to move back to NZ (6months, its a saga), but I will bare it in mind. TBH my next purchase really should be a giging amp - its VERY hard to find a used Orange in NZ though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, Garth Brooks of all people is using ESP now?


----------



## wiretap

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, Garth Brooks of all people is using ESP now?



He has been for a while, if I remember right this isn't his only custom, but not sure the other one ever made it online.


----------



## possumkiller

Wow... I always knew Garth had great taste.



Here it is! ESP Original Series M-7 DX in Titan Metal finish!



Why not, ESP????


----------



## narad

Whoa, original series like they're making a bunch of these?


----------



## possumkiller

No. Like I wish they would freakin make for about 15 years already...

Here's a plain black.
I just assembled it using ESP photos. Body of the Original Series MII DX. Bridge, neck and headstock from the BUZ7 (with moved inlays and tuner buttons changed to Gotoh style). Pickguard and knobs from the AW7. Pickups from some SD stock pics on the net.


----------



## narad

Ah so that was a photoshop? Man, that would be just about perfect.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah. Just a 7 string MII DX or CTM is all I freakin ask for. Original Series, Standard Series even a freakin LTD I don't care! They have made a few of them already as crazy ass fancy one of a kind exhibition guitars for NAMM so I know it can be done they just won't for some reason.


----------



## Andromalia

CaptainD00M said:


> Yeah, that doesn't work so well when you live in Europe and are trying to move back to NZ (6months, its a saga),


You _are _aware that there have been a few inventions since the rowboat ?


----------



## BusinessMan

Ikke said:


> Disappeared from where? They are still in the 2017 catalogue.



They also seem to have removed the eii arrow 7 string. I was hopin to get one but not the case anymore. Was replaced with the babymetal guitar


----------



## CaptainD00M

Andromalia said:


> You _are _aware that there have been a few inventions since the rowboat ?



Carbon miles dude! Rowboats cause less impact 
I've been trying to finish a thesis, my supervisor is an ass, its a real saga.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, Garth Brooks of all people is using ESP now?



Makes sense, he uses Takamine Acoustics.


----------



## Ikke

They're finally up!

ESP EXHIBITION LIMITED 2017 - http://www.espguitars.co.jp/exhibitionlimited/2017/

Only one of them caught my eye.


----------



## Blytheryn

My god are those fugly...


----------



## narad

Not as much as previous years, but I thought these were pretty cool:


----------



## Mathemagician

I like that bottom offset guitar. Just has too much going on.


----------



## big_aug

Some of those Arrows are sick for sure.


----------



## Forkface

Blytheryn said:


> My god are those fugly...



hey mate it seems your autocorrect kicked in and replaced 'glorious' with 'fugly'

heh

edit:
dammmn boii


----------



## narad

^^ There's a lot to like about that one, but I think the inlays clash a bit with the gold hardware, or the wenge, or the flame red maple, or the rosewood rings, or...well, I can't name exactly what it clashes with but definitely something!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> They're finally up!
> 
> ESP EXHIBITION LIMITED 2017 - http://www.espguitars.co.jp/exhibitionlimited/2017/



Some cool guitars!


The EX17-07 E5690162 FRX-CTM FR Indigo Purple Gradation, is my fave. Love the Racon Stone (Turquoise) inlays too, really sets it off!


----------



## trebal

StrmRidr said:


> Very nice.



WOW


----------

